# Ripley v4 / Ripley AF



## cosmos (30. Dezember 2021)

Wird Zeit, dem Ripley AF (und dem Ripley v4) einen eigenen Faden zu widmen.

Als Fortsetzung einer Diskussion aus dem Foto-Faden:



MaxBas schrieb:


> cool. Den Float X finde ich auch sehr interessant! Ich frage mich nur, ob das Bike dadurch die Spitzigkeit einbüßt. Magst du nicht früher aufbauen
> 
> In welche Rahmengröße baust du den ein? Ich könnte nicht auf eine große Flasche verzichten, deshalb müsste der bei mir mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben in einen M Rahmen passen. Wäre schon schick.  Ripley AF oder Ripley?



Früher aufbauen wird wahrscheinlich nichts. Hatte es ohnehin erst für frühestens Ostern eingeplant. Eigentlich wäre sogar etwas später ok gewesen. Nachdem es aber vom Händler, wo ich den Rahmen bestellt hatte, keine konkrete Lieferzusage gegeben hat (Frühjahr/Sommer 2022 wahrscheinlich aber 2023 auch möglich) und mir der Rahmen in Wunschfarbe, Größe und Dämpfer zu nem guten Preis irgendwie zugeflogen ist, habe ich direkt zugeschlagen. So nach und nach trudeln jetzt die Teile ein. Eilig habe ich es aber jetzt im Winter auch nicht, sodass Ostern, glaube ich, ganz realistisch ist.

Bei M ist das Oberrohr so niedrig, dass es mit dem Piggyback schwierig wird. JKW fährt/fuhr sein Ripley AF auch in M und musste seinen Topaz auch verkehrt herum einbauen. Wäre für mich aber ein NoGo. Würde auch nicht auf eine große Flasche verzichten wollen. Bin eigentlich auch zwischen M und L. Bei der Probefahrt hat es aber sehr gut gepasst auf L (177cm und 84er SL), sodass der Piggyback genug Platz hat. Der DPS war mir zu straff.

Hier mal ein Bild vom Float X im eingebauten Zustand:


----------



## MaxBas (30. Dezember 2021)

Super Idee. Wie wäre es , wenn du den Faden zu Ripley AF / Ripley erweiterst?

Sieht sehr gut aus. Bei deinem  190x45 sieht der Piggy Bag nicht so mächtig aus. Etwas Hoffnung habe isch schon. Wenn du bei Gelegenheit vielleicht mal messen könntest, wie dick der Dämpfer ist, wäre das toll.

Interesant was du über den DPS sagts. Ich finde den auch sehr straff. Ich dachte zuerst es läge an der Progressivität aber das war es nicht. Vielleicht ist der Dämfer einfach so.  In US Foren wird der Manitou Mara sehr gelobt. Allerdings ist das auch ein Dämpfer, der ständig was hat oder bei dem man die Negativkammer resetten muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (30. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue glaube ich fast, dass es mit dem Float X gerade so klappen könnte.


----------



## cosmos (30. Dezember 2021)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Super Idee. Wie wäre es , wenn du den Faden zu Ripley AF / Ripley erweiterst?


Habe ich gleich mal gemacht. Dachte irgendwie das Ripley hätten schon einen eigenen.


MaxBas schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus. Bei deinem 190x45 sieht der Piggy Bag nicht so mächtig aus. Etwas Hoffnung habe isch schon. Wenn du bei Gelegenheit vielleicht mal messen könntest, wie dick der Dämpfer ist, wäre das toll.


Vielleicht hast du ja Glück. Mitte Dämpferauge - oberes Ende Piggyback sind ca. 63mm. Unterseite Dämpfer - oberes Ende Piggyback sind ca. 87mm.


MaxBas schrieb:


> Interesant was du über den DPS sagts. Ich finde den auch sehr straff. Ich dachte zuerst es läge an der Progressivität aber das war es nicht. Vielleicht ist der Dämfer einfach so. In US Foren wird der Manitou Mara sehr gelobt. Allerdings ist das auch ein Dämpfer, der ständig was hat oder bei dem man die Negativkammer resetten muss.


War an meinem Yeti mit dem Vorgänger CTD schon super unzufrieden. Der war straff, rauschte aber ironischerweise gleichzeitig voll durch den Federweg. Fox hat dann mal die Grunddruckstufe erhöht, was zwar die Tendenz zum Durchrauschen etwas gemindert hat, aber das Bike noch straffer hat werden lassen. Der DPS am Ripley-Testbike ist nicht ganz so schnell durchgerauscht, war aber trotzdem eher straff insgesamt. Da war klar, dass der raus muss. Manitou habe ich mir überlegt, aber die (berichtete) Defekthäufigkeit hat mich abgeschreckt. Topaz soll sehr gut sein. Grünes Eloxal passt aber leider nicht so wirklich. Mag doof klingen, aber da bin ich irgendwie eitel. Bliebe noch der Öhlins oder was von Intend. Dagegen ist aber sogar der Fox günstig. Btw.: Abgesehen davon, dass ich mit meinem CTD von der Performance her nicht so zufrieden war, hat der mich während 18000km Laufleistung nicht einmal im Stich gelassen. Wenn der Float X auch so robust ist, kann man den Preis verschmerzen. Performance muss ich natürlich noch abwarten.


MaxBas schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue glaube ich fast, dass es mit dem Float X gerade so klappen könnte.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1394918


Maße hast du ja. Sonst vielleicht mal einen bestellen und dran halten. Nach oben bewegen tut der sich nicht großartig beim Einfedern.


----------



## cosmos (30. Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht auch für andere AF-Fahrer interessant: Auf Nachfrage unter [email protected] habe ich ein Frame-Protection-Kit innerhalb von einer Woche zugeschickt bekommen. Gekostet hat es nichts.


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Dezember 2021)

Nach den vielen Berichten bzgl. Fox DPS und Manitou im MTBR-Forum hab ich auch schon mal recht überlegt, ob ich nicht einen McLeod oder Mara einbaue ---- aber: obwohl ich recht auf eine recht plüschige Einstellung stehe (habe bspw. den X2 im 170mm-Capra mit nur minimaler Dämpfung im Einsatz), taugt mir der DPS im Ripley echt gut.

Ich habe den XL-Rahmen, also kein Traction Tune, bin bei 78kg,
habe einen größeren Spacer zugunsten mehr Durchschlagschutz eingebaut,
den Dreifachversteller für die Druckstufe auf 1 (also gering) und mir taugt's sehr so.
Die Zugstufe habe ich eher schnell eingestellt, sodass er Schlägen gut folgen kann. (aber noch nicht herumspringt)

Ich fahre allerdings auch recht weiche Laufräder (Newmen X25) und moderaten Luftdruck mit Huck Norris, das kann durchaus auch eine Auswirkung auf's Fahrgefühl haben. 




MaxBas schrieb:


> Übergangsweise hab ich meine 36er aus dem Ripmo auf 130mm umgebaut und eingebaut. Erste Testrunde heute gefahren. Deutlich besser wars.


Was ich dafür schon gemacht habe, ist die Pike auf 140mm umzubauen. War positiv überrascht, wie groß der Unterschied zu 130mm zuvor war. 
Jetzt taugt's mir bergab so richtig, und bergauf geht's gleich gut.


----------



## extrembikerp (1. Januar 2022)

Konnte nicht widerstehen, hab mir einen Ripley V4 Rahmen in XL gekauft.


----------



## MaxBas (1. Januar 2022)

Gratuliere. Sehr schick. Hat der DPS in der Factory Ausführung wesentliche Vorteile gegenüber der Performance-Version?


----------



## MaxBas (1. Januar 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nach den vielen Berichten bzgl. Fox DPS und Manitou im MTBR-Forum hab ich auch schon mal recht überlegt, ob ich nicht einen McLeod oder Mara einbaue ---- aber: obwohl ich recht auf eine recht plüschige Einstellung stehe (habe bspw. den X2 im 170mm-Capra mit nur minimaler Dämpfung im Einsatz), taugt mir der DPS im Ripley echt gut.
> 
> Ich habe den XL-Rahmen, also kein Traction Tune, bin bei 78kg,
> habe einen größeren Spacer zugunsten mehr Durchschlagschutz eingebaut,
> ...


 
140mm werde ich im Frühjahr auch mal ausprobieren, denke ich.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Januar 2022)

Na, wenn's schon einen eigenen Ripley-Thread gibt, muss ich meins hier auch nochmal reinstellen... 

Grundsätzlicher Aufbau:
Ripley V4 XL
Pike Ultimate 140mm
Newmen SLXA 25, DT350 LRS
MT5 200/180
One-Up Dropper 170mm, Specialized Power-Sattel
Syntace Carbon 780mm 12° mit 45mm Vorbau
GX-Antrieb mit e13 9-46 Kassette und ovalem One-Up Kettenblatt
VP Plattformpedale
Procraft Sideclip Flaschenhalter
Blackburn Outpost-Corner-Bag um rucksackfrei fahren zu können (Pumpe, Schlauch, Werkzeug, Licht)

90% der Zeit des Jahres ist's im "Trail-Setup", d.h. mit Magic Mary Snakeskin vorne und Purgatory Control 2,3 hinten. Zusätzlich Huck Norris mit drin, so ist's auf den Wald/Wurzelwegen in der Umgebung patschenfrei zu bewegen und hat aber noch ordentlich Grip.





10% der Zeit ist's dann im "Marathonsetup", also mit Race King Protection 2,2 hinten und vorne je nach Wetter auch ein Marathonreifen, oder bspw. der Purgatory Control. Ebenso mit Huck Norris.
Mit der Fidlockhalterung am Oberrohr habe ich dann eine zweite Flasche mit.
Und im Sauwetter hält der Mudhugger die Augen wesentlich gatschfreier.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Januar 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hat der DPS in der Factory Ausführung wesentliche Vorteile gegenüber der Performance-Version?


Ich denke, eher nein.
Der einzige Unterschied: beim Factory kann man die Druckstufengrundeinstellung des offenen Modus von 1-3 definieren. (keine Ahnung, wo da der Performance per default steht)
Könnte natürlich sein, dass der Performance z.B. quasi auf "2" steht, und somit ein Factory auf 1 ein bisschen schluckfreudiger ist. --> bloße Mutmaßung.
(Nur um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: die Hebelposition open/medium/firm ist etwas anderes)

(ich hatte eig. auch den Performance bestellt, aber der Händler wollte mir was Gutes tun und hat den Factory bestellt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (3. Januar 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Na, wenn's schon einen eigenen Ripley-Thread gibt, muss ich meins hier auch nochmal reinstellen...
> 
> Grundsätzlicher Aufbau:
> Ripley V4 XL
> ...


Was ist denn das für eine Rahmentasche? Zufrieden?


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Januar 2022)

Blackburn Outpost Corner Bag -- und ja, sehr zufrieden,
weil das rucksacklose Fahren (auf kürzeren Touren bei vorhersehbarem Wetter) schon echt angenehm ist.

Dafür nehme ich die Optik in kauf. 

Habe da alles Notwendige für kleine Probleme drin:


----------



## cosmos (3. Januar 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Blackburn Outpost Corner Bag -- und ja, sehr zufrieden,
> weil das rucksacklose Fahren (auf kürzeren Touren bei vorhersehbarem Wetter) schon echt angenehm ist.
> 
> Dafür nehme ich die Optik in kauf.
> ...


Danke. Schaut doch ganz gut aus. Gute Alternative zur Pork-Chop-Bag.


----------



## MaxBas (3. Januar 2022)

Hab jetzt aus Neugier den 140mm air shaft für die 36 bestellt. Bräuchte dann aber wohl einen 50mm Vorbau


----------



## cosmos (3. Januar 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hab jetzt aus Neugier den 140mm air shaft für die 36 bestellt. Bräuchte dann aber wohl einen 50mm Vorbau


Gute Entscheidung. Vorbau kann sein. Hattest du bisher 40mm?


----------



## MaxBas (3. Januar 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung. Vorbau kann sein. Hattest du bisher 40mm?


Ja. 45 oder 50mm würde wahrscheinlich auch beim M Rahmen und 130mm Gabel besser passen. Bin 176cm. Ich hab gestern auf dem Trail jemanden mit dem Float X gesehen. Standen dann zu viert da und haben geschätzt, ob der mir in den Rahmen passt  50 /50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (3. Januar 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ja. 45 oder 50mm würde wahrscheinlich auch beim M Rahmen und 130mm Gabel besser passen. Bin 176cm. Ich hab gestern auf dem Trail jemanden mit dem Float X gesehen. Standen dann zu viert da und haben geschätzt, ob der mir in den Rahmen passt  50 /50


Aufregend. Längerer Vorbau ist sicherlich eine gute Entscheidung. Vielleicht einfach mal einen Dämpfer bestellen und dran halten. Dann sieht man es doch ganz gut. Kannst beim DPS ja auch mal die Luft komplett rauslassen. Da siehst du, dass der sich nicht groß noch oben bewegt beim Einfedern. Wenn du hier bei mir in der Nähe wärst, könntest du meinen Dämpfer auch einfach mal zur Probe verbauen. Aber da ist München wohl einfach zu weit weg...


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Januar 2022)

Warum ein längerer Vorbau? 
(ich fahre bei 192cm und XL einen 45er) 

Jedenfalls: ich würde nur eine Sache zu einer Zeit ändern -- also erst mal die Gabel, und erst nach ein bissl Testen den Vorbau.


----------



## MaxBas (3. Januar 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Aufregend. Längerer Vorbau ist sicherlich eine gute Entscheidung. Vielleicht einfach mal einen Dämpfer bestellen und dran halten. Dann sieht man es doch ganz gut. Kannst beim DPS ja auch mal die Luft komplett rauslassen. Da siehst du, dass der sich nicht groß noch oben bewegt beim Einfedern. Wenn du hier bei mir in der Nähe wärst, könntest du meinen Dämpfer auch einfach mal zur Probe verbauen. Aber da ist München wohl einfach zu weit weg...


Danke für das Angebot. Was denkst du, wo sich der Preis (Float X)  einpendeln wird? Aktuell ist der ja bei 800 Euro. Gerne auch per PM


----------



## MaxBas (3. Januar 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Warum ein längerer Vorbau?
> (ich fahre bei 192cm und XL einen 45er)
> 
> Jedenfalls: ich würde nur eine Sache zu einer Zeit ändern -- also erst mal die Gabel, und erst nach ein bissl Testen den Vorbau.


Mit 176cm bin ich genau zwischen M und L. Es passt für mich , ist aber sicher nicht zu groß so 
Mit 140mm schrumpft der Reach nochmal um 5mm. Vielleicht gleiche ich das dann einfach aus. Mal schauen.  Hab auch noch so einige Reifen im Keller , die getestet werden wollen.


----------



## davez (3. Januar 2022)

Gesr of the year MTBR

Ripley AF; ähnlich positiv sind die Langzeittests zum V4. Spannend, da einige Tester sich das Bike auch gekauft haben nach den Tests



			https://www.mtbr.com/threads/gear-of-the-year-2021-josh-pattersons-picks.1198696/
		


Ich bin auch extrem happy mit meinem, für meine Bedürfnisse das perfekte Bike


----------



## MaxBas (3. Januar 2022)

Bei Pinkbike ist das Ripley AF Value bike of the year geworden. 









						2021 Pinkbike Awards: Value Bike of the Year Winner - Pinkbike
					

Efficient, aluminum, and relatively affordable - the Value Bike of the Year is...




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Januar 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Spannend, da einige Tester sich das Bike auch gekauft haben nach den Tests


Ich mach auch gelegentlich das Gedankenspiel, "was würde ich mir heute kaufen, wenn mir das Rad jetzt gestohlen würde" -- und es wäre nach wie vor wieder das Ripley. 

(das neue Rocky Mountain Element ist auch sehr interessant)


----------



## davez (4. Januar 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich mach auch gelegentlich das Gedankenspiel, "was würde ich mir heute kaufen, wenn mir das Rad jetzt gestohlen würde" -- und es wäre nach wie vor wieder das Ripley.
> 
> (das neue Rocky Mountain Element ist auch sehr interessant)


Mein Gedankenspiel ist, was wäre, wenn ich alle meine Bikes abgeben und nur eines behalten dürfte (ja, es sind viel zu viele...) - es wäre tatsächlich das Ripley.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Januar 2022)

Na ok, da wär's dann doch klar ein Enduro.


----------



## cosmos (4. Januar 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot. Was denkst du, wo sich der Preis (Float X)  einpendeln wird? Aktuell ist der ja bei 800 Euro. Gerne auch per PM


Schwierig zu sagen. In anderer Größe gibt es den ja auch schon mal für unter 600. In 190x45 habe ich den aber genau ein mal für unter 700 gefunden. War dann noch genau einer auf Lager. Da habe ich zugeschlagen. Glaube, viel günstiger wirds nicht. Lieferbar muss er ja auch sein. Ist aber wie immer Spekulation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (4. Januar 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Mein Gedankenspiel ist, was wäre, wenn ich alle meine Bikes abgeben und nur eines behalten dürfte (ja, es sind viel zu viele...) - es wäre tatsächlich das Ripley.


Der Typ hier war so begeistert, dass er am Ende sogar sein High-End-Offering verkauft hat, weil ihm das AF mehr als genug war. Wenn man sieht, wie er es damit teilweise krachen lässt, muss ich sagen: Wirklich genug Bike für mich 😁. Video


----------



## laiti01 (4. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, bin ebenfalls begeistert vom Ripley AF. Einzig die Zugverlegung finde ich etwas "altbacken". Erinnert mich an mein Alu RIP9 aus 2014. Ansonsten ein Bike auf dem ich mich sofort wohlgefühlt habe.


----------



## Stephan482 (4. Januar 2022)




----------



## Stephan482 (4. Januar 2022)

11,3 kg. Beim ersten Bild hatte ich gerade den Holy Hansen absolviert. Rad leider geil, aber leider auch teuer


----------



## laiti01 (4. Januar 2022)




----------



## laiti01 (4. Januar 2022)

….wie schon erwähnt, Zugverlegung gefällt mir nicht, hier muss ich nochmals ran und der Fidlock Halter wird auch durch Sidecage Flaschenhalter ersetzt.


----------



## cosmos (4. Januar 2022)

laiti01 schrieb:


> ….wie schon erwähnt, Zugverlegung gefällt mir nicht, hier muss ich nochmals ran und der Fidlock Halter wird auch durch Sidecage Flaschenhalter ersetzt.


Ja die Zugverlegung ist echt bescheiden. Hab schon überlegt, mir klebbare Kabelführungen ans Tretlager zu machen, damit die Zughüllen da oben weg kommen. Hab ja noch ein bisschen Zeit mir da was zu überlegen.
Bei den Laufrädern hast du ja mal ins Volle gelangt. Ist der Carbon-LRS oder? Zufrieden? Und vor allem: Wie ist der Nabensound? 😉


----------



## laiti01 (4. Januar 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Ja die Zugverlegung ist echt bescheiden. Hab schon überlegt, mir klebbare Kabelführungen ans Tretlager zu machen, damit die Zughüllen da oben weg kommen. Hab ja noch ein bisschen Zeit mir da was zu überlegen.
> Bei den Laufrädern hast du ja mal ins Volle gelangt. Ist der Carbon-LRS oder? Zufrieden? Und vor allem: Wie ist der Nabensound? 😉


Die Laufräder waren eine Händlerempfehlung, kannte ich bis dahin nicht. Wollte eigentlich die IBIS Carbon Logo Laufräder, das "heimische" Produkt hat dann aber doch über die Vernunft gesiegt. Der Sound ist wie in dem Soundclip auf der Homepage, nicht übertrieben laut.


----------



## davez (4. Januar 2022)

Ibis Ripley AF Review: VA's AF
					

Launched last year, the Ibis Ripley AF is a more affordable alloy version of the brand's beloved short-travel carbon 29er, the Ripley. With a few intriguing updates, Virginia built up a frame and has been tearing around Pisgah with it ever since. Find the build and an extensive photo gallery...




					bikepacking.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (4. Januar 2022)

Interessant finde ich die unterschiedlichen Reifen. Von Assegai bis cross king ist alles dabei  Zeigt wie vielseitig die Bikes sich aufbauen lassen. Hab aktuell auch Baron / Kaiser auf dem "großen " LRS drauf.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Januar 2022)

Stimmt!

Race King sogar, nicht nur Cross King.


----------



## Ersbacher (5. Januar 2022)

Twins


----------



## MaxBas (5. Januar 2022)

Ersbacher schrieb:


> Twins
> Anhang anzeigen 1397910


cool. Ist das ein DPX2?


----------



## Ersbacher (5. Januar 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> cool. Ist das ein DPX2?


ja genau. Meins ist allerdings das Rechte


----------



## MaxBas (5. Januar 2022)

Ersbacher schrieb:


> ja genau. Meins ist allerdings das Rechte


Sehr schöne Bikes! Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich sagen deine Gabel ist bei 140mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ersbacher (5. Januar 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bikes! Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich sagen deine Gabel ist bei 140mm


korrekt 😁


----------



## MaxBas (6. Januar 2022)

Hier mal das AF in der DC-Variante mit Newmen SL A Advanced Carbonlaufrädern und WP Trail und Fasttrak control. Gerade jetzt mit der 36 vorne nicht ganz so stimmig.


----------



## Corax423 (6. Januar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich baue mir auch gerade ein Ripley AF auf.
Die Zugverlegung, hatte ich ja schon mal einen Post, ist zum Mäuse melken 

Als Gabel setze ich eine Manitou mit 140mm ein. Mal sehen ob die was taugt.
Allerdings fahre ich nimmer so wild - bin dafür viel zu alt 

Frage: ganz eindeutig klar ist mir nicht, was für Variostützen ich max einsetzen kann?
Was für Länge habt ihr denn in euren Bikes verbaut?

Im Anhang mal ein Bild vom momentanen Ist-Zustand.
Allerdings ist hier noch meine alte RS Revelation drin 

Danke für eure tollen Fotos hier


----------



## cosmos (6. Januar 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hier mal das AF in der DC-Variante mit Newmen SL A Advanced Carbonlaufrädern und WP Trail und Fasttrak control. Gerade jetzt mit der 36 vorne nicht ganz so stimmig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1398366


Ich find die 36er nicht zu wuchtig, falls du das meinst.


----------



## cosmos (6. Januar 2022)

Corax423 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich baue mir auch gerade ein Ripley AF auf.
> Die Zugverlegung, hatte ich ja schon mal einen Post, ist zum Mäuse melken
> 
> ...


Gibt doch hier unter Dropper bei Ibis auf der Homepage ganz brauchbare Angaben. Reicht dir das nicht?


----------



## Corax423 (6. Januar 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Gibt doch hier unter Dropper bei Ibis auf der Homepage ganz brauchbare Angaben. Reicht dir das nicht?


Nur bedingt. Danke. Ich würde gern auch wissen, welche Länge max. möglich ist. Es gibt
ja Stützen, die in der Einstecktiefe - oder wie auch immer man das nennt - ziemlich
unterschiedlich sind. Sprich die Länge des "Unterteiles" welches man ins Sattelrohr steckt.
Vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Mein Problem ist, dass ich relativ lange Beine
habe im Vergleich zum Oberkörper.


----------



## MaxBas (6. Januar 2022)

Corax423 schrieb:


> Nur bedingt. Danke. Ich würde gern auch wissen, welche Länge max. möglich ist. Es gibt
> ja Stützen, die in der Einstecktiefe - oder wie auch immer man das nennt - ziemlich
> unterschiedlich sind. Sprich die Länge des "Unterteiles" welches man ins Sattelrohr steckt.
> Vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Mein Problem ist, dass ich relativ lange Beine
> habe im Vergleich zum Oberkörper.


Ich fahr eine 160er und könnte locker 200 vielleicht 220 unterbringen.


----------



## Corax423 (6. Januar 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ich fahr eine 160er und könnte locker 200 vielleicht 220 unterbringen.


Ah, okay. Danke 
Welche fährst Du denn??? Ich liebäugle mit der OneUp, Rahmen hab ich übrigens 
einen "L" .


----------



## MaxBas (7. Januar 2022)

ich hab eine Revive 1.0


----------



## MaxBas (7. Januar 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Ich find die 36er nicht zu wuchtig, falls du das meinst.


Danke. Optisch passt es tatsächlich. Die leichten Reifen fahren sich für mich nicht so stimmig am AF mit ner 36er. mir gefällt es besser  mit Reifen der Klasse  Kaiser PA / Dissector oder DHR2 / Dissector. Ist aber alles Geschmacksache. Werde wegen der flachen trails vor der Tür auch weiterhin leichte Reifen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (7. Januar 2022)

Ich fahre vorne DHR II und hinten Ardent Race. Der Ardent Race fühlt sich bei Feuchtigkeit wie ein Slick Reifen an. Wenn der durch ist, kommt einer mit mehr Grip drauf. Ich fahre die Reifen seit dem ich das Bike habe (Herbst 2019) und habe alle 9 Monate einfach Milch nach geschüttet. Hier noch 2 Bilder als das Bike neu war; inzwischen fahre ich SPD Pedale und habe den Lenker gegen einen Newmen getauscht. Zudem habe ich noch einen Wattmesser montiert


----------



## cosmos (7. Januar 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Danke. Optisch passt es tatsächlich. Die leichten Reifen fahren sich für mich nicht so stimmig am AF mit ner 36er. mir gefällt es besser  mit Reifen der Klasse  Kaiser PA / Dissector oder DHR2 / Dissector. Ist aber alles Geschmacksache. Werde wegen der flachen trails vor der Tür auch weiterhin leichte Reifen fahren.


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ist ja das schöne am Ripley. Unterschiedliche Laufradsätze ergeben eine total unterschiedliche Charakteristik. Deine 36er könnte man sicher auch straffer (und damit für dich stimmiger abstimmen), aber da sind wir wieder beim Thema Komplexität der Federelemente. Aber da tickt jeder ein bisschen anders. Ich habe mir damals aus genau dem Grund eine Pike mit Lockout-Möglichkeit gekauft. Genutzt habe ich den in 7 Jahren dann genau ein Mal: als ich auf dem Weg zum Piz Umbrail von Prad aus aufs Stilfser Joch hoch bin. Mein Großer hingegen, der eher der Bergab-Fraktion zuzuordnen ist, lockt seine Gabel bei jedem Buckel.
Was ich damit sagen will: MICH würde die plüschige 36er auch im Easy-Rolling-Setup nicht stören. Bei dir mag das komplett anders sein. Heißt dann auch: Wenn du Gabel nicht jeweils neu abstimmen willst, wirst du wohl doch noch mal eine Alternative überlegen müssen. Wobei auch da gilt, dass ein Lockout, bzw. eine Medium-Stellung ja nur eine grobe Druckstufenverstellung ist. Ob das dann am Ende das wäre, was du suchst? Schade, dass man sich keine Gabeln zum Probefahren leihen kann.


----------



## cosmos (7. Januar 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Ich fahre vorne DHR II und hinten Ardent Race. Der Ardent Race fühlt sich bei Feuchtigkeit wie ein Slick Reifen an. Wenn der durch ist, kommt einer mit mehr Grip drauf. Ich fahre die Reifen seit dem ich das Bike habe (Herbst 2019) und habe alle 9 Monate einfach Milch nach geschüttet. Hier noch 2 Bilder als das Bike neu war; inzwischen fahre ich SPD Pedale und habe den Lenker gegen einen Newmen getauscht. Zudem habe ich noch einen Wattmesser montiert
> Anhang anzeigen 1398836Anhang anzeigen 1398837


Was ein Geschoss. Die rote DRT ist ja der Hammer. 😍 Gibts leider nicht mehr in Farbe. Ardent Race wäre mir bei den Bedingungen auch zu flutschig. Der Hat ja kaum Profiltiefe und weil es ein breiterer Reifen ist, schwimmt der auch recht leicht auf. Da hat wahrscheinlich sogar ein Gravelreifen Vorteile. Warum hast du den Schmolke gegen Newmen getauscht?


----------



## davez (7. Januar 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Was ein Geschoss. Die rote DRT ist ja der Hammer. 😍 Gibts leider nicht mehr in Farbe. Ardent Race wäre mir bei den Bedingungen auch zu flutschig. Der Hat ja kaum Profiltiefe und weil es ein breiterer Reifen ist, schwimmt der auch recht leicht auf. Da hat wahrscheinlich sogar ein Gravelreifen Vorteile. Warum hast du den Schmolke gegen Newmen getauscht?


Danke Dir. Ja, die rote DRT passt perfekt dazu (und farblich auch zu den Hope Naben). Der Nachteil ist, seitdem ich die DRT fahre, will ich an keinem Bike mehr eine andere Bremse. Während ich bei Dämpfern und Gabeln leider Grobmotoriker bin, was das Erfühlen der Unterschiede angeht, bin ich bei Bremsen penibel.
Der Schmolke Lenker flext sehr (zu) stark. Der eigentliche Grund für den Austausch waren allerdings Schmerzen in den Handgelenken bei längeren Touren. Der Newmen ist angenehmer durch seine Form.
Die Ardent Race sind reine Schönwetterreifen (und pannenanfällig) für XC, eigentlich für mich ungeeignet. Aus Faulheit werde ich sie aber erst dieses Jahr austauschen. Mit den DHF II bin ich dagegen extrem zufrieden. Die haben mich mehrfach vor Stürzen bewahrt und rollen trotzdem gut.


----------



## laiti01 (7. Januar 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ist ja das schöne am Ripley. Unterschiedliche Laufradsätze ergeben eine total unterschiedliche Charakteristik. Deine 36er könnte man sicher auch straffer (und damit für dich stimmiger abstimmen), aber da sind wir wieder beim Thema Komplexität der Federelemente. Aber da tickt jeder ein bisschen anders. Ich habe mir damals aus genau dem Grund eine Pike mit Lockout-Möglichkeit gekauft. Genutzt habe ich den in 7 Jahren dann genau ein Mal: als ich auf dem Weg zum Piz Umbrail von Prad aus aufs Stilfser Joch hoch bin. Mein Großer hingegen, der eher der Bergab-Fraktion zuzuordnen ist, lockt seine Gabel bei jedem Buckel.
> Was ich damit sagen will: MICH würde die plüschige 36er auch im Easy-Rolling-Setup nicht stören. Bei dir mag das komplett anders sein. Heißt dann auch: Wenn du Gabel nicht jeweils neu abstimmen willst, wirst du wohl doch noch mal eine Alternative überlegen müssen. Wobei auch da gilt, dass ein Lockout, bzw. eine Medium-Stellung ja nur eine grobe Druckstufenverstellung ist. Ob das dann am Ende das wäre, was du suchst? Schade, dass man sich keine Gabeln zum Probefahren leihen kann.


Zum Gabel Thema, hatte anfänglich auch mit 36er oder Diamond geliebäugelt, mich aber für ein Grip2 Upgrade in der 34er entschieden. Die Gabel funktioniert 1A und bin immer noch der Meinung, dass es *für mich* genau die richtige Entscheidung war. Mal schauen was das kommende Jahr bringt und ob ich bei der Gabel bleibe. War damit bisher nur in Michelstadt und Beilstein zum radeln und da hat  mich das Gesamtpaket echt überzeugt. Hatte auf dem Bike immer das Gefühl sicher unterwegs zu sein und ausreichend Federweg zu haben. Die Reifenkombi Dissector / Assegai rollt auch prima und bietet guten Grip im Herbst/Winter. 
Das Bike hat an der Waage zwar 14kg, fühlt sich aber echt nicht danach an. Dies war übrigens auch das Gewicht meines Orbea Rallon, welches ich vorher hatte und mir meist etwas zu viel Bike war.


----------



## laiti01 (7. Januar 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Danke Dir. Ja, die rote DRT passt perfekt dazu (und farblich auch zu den Hope Naben). Der Nachteil ist, seitdem ich die DRT fahre, will ich an keinem Bike mehr eine andere Bremse. Während ich bei Dämpfern und Gabeln leider Grobmotoriker bin, was das Erfühlen der Unterschiede angeht, bin ich bei Bremsen penibel.
> Der Schmolke Lenker flext sehr (zu) stark. Der eigentliche Grund für den Austausch waren allerdings Schmerzen in den Handgelenken bei längeren Touren. Der Newmen ist angenehmer durch seine Form.
> Die Ardent Race sind reine Schönwetterreifen (und pannenanfällig) für XC, eigentlich für mich ungeeignet. Aus Faulheit werde ich sie aber erst dieses Jahr austauschen. Mit den DHF II bin ich dagegen extrem zufrieden. Die haben mich mehrfach vor Stürzen bewahrt und rollen trotzdem gut.


Rot elox ist wirklich ein Traum! 😍


----------



## Ersbacher (7. Januar 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hier mal das AF in der DC-Variante mit Newmen SL A Advanced Carbonlaufrädern und WP Trail und Fasttrak control. Gerade jetzt mit der 36 vorne nicht ganz so stimmig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1398366


ich finde das passt..


----------



## MaxBas (7. Januar 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ist ja das schöne am Ripley. Unterschiedliche Laufradsätze ergeben eine total unterschiedliche Charakteristik. Deine 36er könnte man sicher auch straffer (und damit für dich stimmiger abstimmen), aber da sind wir wieder beim Thema Komplexität der Federelemente. Aber da tickt jeder ein bisschen anders. Ich habe mir damals aus genau dem Grund eine Pike mit Lockout-Möglichkeit gekauft. Genutzt habe ich den in 7 Jahren dann genau ein Mal: als ich auf dem Weg zum Piz Umbrail von Prad aus aufs Stilfser Joch hoch bin. Mein Großer hingegen, der eher der Bergab-Fraktion zuzuordnen ist, lockt seine Gabel bei jedem Buckel.
> Was ich damit sagen will: MICH würde die plüschige 36er auch im Easy-Rolling-Setup nicht stören. Bei dir mag das komplett anders sein. Heißt dann auch: Wenn du Gabel nicht jeweils neu abstimmen willst, wirst du wohl doch noch mal eine Alternative überlegen müssen. Wobei auch da gilt, dass ein Lockout, bzw. eine Medium-Stellung ja nur eine grobe Druckstufenverstellung ist. Ob das dann am Ende das wäre, was du suchst? Schade, dass man sich keine Gabeln zum Probefahren leihen kann.


Mit der 36 bin ich happy. Ich komm mit den Profilen der DC Reifen nicht so klar. Hab lieber einen schöne Kante an der
Seite. Die 36 vermittelt mehr Sichheit als die Reifen geben können


----------



## coastalwolf (8. Januar 2022)

Schöner Thread für ein tolles Bike 😍 ...nachdem mein erster DC-Aufbau vom renommiertesten deutschen Schweißer ein jähes Ende genommen hat, bin ich eher spontan im Sommer 2020 beim Ripley gelandet. I love it.





Gleich mit 34er Fox Grip2 und 140mm aufgebaut. Dazu robuste Laufräder. Das Rad hat einen unglaublich breiten Einsatzbereich. Klassische Alpentour "Moser"-Style mit der Hardtail-Fraktion, ganz viel Hometrails, oft in Freiburg sowie im Schwarzwald, Light-Enduro in der Pfalz. Das Ripley liefert.

Der Charakter wird natürlich maßgeblich über die Reifen mitbestimmt. 2021 bin ich fast komplett auf Schwalbe Hans Dampf Super Trail Soft vorne und Nobby Nic Super Trail Speedgrip hinten gefahren. Eigentlich perfekt. Leider hat die Borderline in Freiburg dem Hinterreifen doch ordentlich zugesetzt. Mangels Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzmaterial bin ich auf eine vergleichbare Conti-Kombination umgestiegen. Man muss etwas mehr Luftdruck fahren. Dafür bleibt die Waage jetzt wieder unter 13 kg stehen.

Auf dem Bild übrigens mit Evoc-Tasche, 800ml Flasche und Enduro Mount für den Wahoo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (9. Januar 2022)

Nach den schönen Fotos mal was aus dem schlammigen Alltag. Das hier ist mein Winter Setup. Ich bin inzwischen ein Fan der "Männer Handtäschchen" 😉 geworden. Darin habe ich 2 Akkus, Minitool, Dichtmilch und Reifenheber. Nicht schön, aber praktisch. Da ich 20Km zu meinen Trails über Radwege & Straße fahren muss, brauchte ich eine StVO konforme Lampe. Die Kombi hat sich diesen Winter bewährt. Das Tagfahrlicht habe ich wirklich schätzen gelernt. Ich werde kaum noch übersehen von den Autos.


----------



## Ersbacher (10. Januar 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Nach den schönen Fotos mal was aus dem schlammigen Alltag. Das hier ist mein Winter Setup. Ich bin inzwischen ein Fan der "Männer Handtäschchen" 😉 geworden. Darin habe ich 2 Akkus, Minitool, Dichtmilch und Reifenheber. Nicht schön, aber praktisch. Da ich 20Km zu meinen Trails über Radwege & Straße fahren muss, brauchte ich eine StVO konforme Lampe. Die Kombi hat sich diesen Winter bewährt. Das Tagfahrlicht habe ich wirklich schätzen gelernt. Ich werde kaum noch übersehen von den Autos.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1400316Anhang anzeigen 1400317


bei GoCycle gekauft?


----------



## davez (10. Januar 2022)

Ersbacher schrieb:


> bei GoCycle gekauft?


Yep; Jörg und sein Team machen einen klasse Job


----------



## MaxBas (11. Januar 2022)

Neue Review von Beta MTB 









						The Beta Tests: Ibis Ripley AF
					

More for less




					www.betamtb.com


----------



## cosmos (11. Januar 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Neue Review von Beta MTB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab den Test auch gesehen. Sind die alten Leute vom Bike Magazine. Fand die Bible von denen immer super und finds cool, dass die jetzt was Eigenes weiter machen. Wenn man den Test so hört, dann habe ich ja ziemlich sicher den richtigen Rahmen gekauft. Ist immer schön, wenn die eigene Entscheidung so blumig bestätigt wird. 😊 Das AF bin ich nämlich tatsächlich noch gar nicht gefahren. An dem Tag irgendwann Ende Mai letzten Jahres, als ich es zur Testfahrt abholen wollte, rief just die Bike beim Händler/Importeuer an, dass sie das AF in meiner Größe gerne zum Test hätten. War dann umgehend nicht mehr zum Testen verfügbar. So musste ich meine Testrunde dann kurzfristig auf dem Ripley v4 erledigen. War aber kein Problem. Wenn das AF von Geo und Kinematik noch zugelegt haben sollte. Umso besser.


----------



## cosmos (12. Januar 2022)

Heute kam mein Rahmen vom Folieren bei EasyFrame zurück. Wirklich tolle Arbeit. Hoffe, die Folie hält, was sie verspricht.

Ansonsten hätte ich noch eine Frage bzgl. der Bushings. Im mtbr-Forum haben viele ihre Bushings etwas geschliffen, weil sie fanden, dass sie sehr stramm saßen und so das Ansprechverhalten verbessert. Auch ich fand meine Bushings durchaus "stramm", bin aber auch nicht ganz sicher, ob das nicht einfach so normal ist. Was sind denn eure Erfahrungen? Hat jemand von euch schonmal die Bushings geschliffen und kann berichten (auch wie es am Besten zu machen ist)? Würde mich freuen.

Im gleichen Forum habe ich übrigens auch gelesen, dass du @MaxBas dir einen Mara bestellt hast. Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen. Soll ja sehr gut gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (12. Januar 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Heute kam mein Rahmen vom Folieren bei EasyFrame zurück. Wirklich tolle Arbeit. Hoffe, die Folie hält, was sie verspricht.
> 
> Ansonsten hätte ich noch eine Frage bzgl. der Bushings. Im mtbr-Forum haben viele ihre Bushings etwas geschliffen, weil sie fanden, dass sie sehr stramm saßen und so das Ansprechverhalten verbessert. Auch ich fand meine Bushings durchaus "stramm", bin aber auch nicht ganz sicher, ob das nicht einfach so normal ist. Was sind denn eure Erfahrungen? Hat jemand von euch schonmal die Bushings geschliffen und kann berichten (auch wie es am Besten zu machen ist)? Würde mich freuen.
> 
> Im gleichen Forum habe ich übrigens auch gelesen, dass du @MaxBas dir einen Mara bestellt hast. Bin gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen. Soll ja sehr gut gehen.


 Es war ein Spontankauf. Bin mal gespannt. Ich werde berichten. Auf der Ibis-Seite konnte ich zum Maß der Buchsen keine Angaben finden. im anderen Forum hat mir jemand Durchmesser durchgegeben, die es so nicht zu kaufen gibt. Kennt zufällig jemand die korrekten Maße?


----------



## cosmos (15. Januar 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Es war ein Spontankauf. Bin mal gespannt. Ich werde berichten. Auf der Ibis-Seite konnte ich zum Maß der Buchsen keine Angaben finden. im anderen Forum hat mir jemand Durchmesser durchgegeben, die es so nicht zu kaufen gibt. Kennt zufällig jemand die korrekten Maße?


Kann man das nicht einfach ausmessen? Also Breite, Innen- und Außendurchmesser? 

Hier übrigens nochmal der Link zu EasyFrame (ist mein Rahmen auf den Bildern). Den Satz gibt es gerade nur in L, die machen euch aber ein super Angebot, wenn ihr andere Größen habt. Einfach mal nachfragen.
(Hab mit der Firma nichts zu tun. Bin einfach nur zufriedener Kunde.)


----------



## h.jay (16. Januar 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Es war ein Spontankauf. Bin mal gespannt. Ich werde berichten. Auf der Ibis-Seite konnte ich zum Maß der Buchsen keine Angaben finden. im anderen Forum hat mir jemand Durchmesser durchgegeben, die es so nicht zu kaufen gibt. Kennt zufällig jemand die korrekten Maße?


Also die hintere Buchse ist wie beim Ripmo AF und ist 15x8. Keine Ahnung ob vorne auch identisch zum Ripmo AF ist... wenn dann wäre es 25x8.
Ich hab mir die Buchsen bei Huber bestellt. Er wusste direkt das Einbaumaß. Evtl kannst du dort anfragen und bestellen.


----------



## h.jay (6. Februar 2022)

Welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße fahrt ihr denn so?
Ich liege mit 184 genau zw L und XL. Irgendwie schwanke ich und überlege ob ich mir einen "größeren" Rahmen zulegen soll. Klar, es ist immer eine persönliche Sache. 
Momentan hab ich den Ripmo AF in L. Für technisches Gelände passt das perfekt. Das Ripley gefällt mir sehr gut und ich könnte es mir als Zweitbike sehr gut vorstellen. Damit es dann auch eher auf Tour ausgelegt ist, tendiere ich aktuell zur Nummer größerer...


----------



## davez (6. Februar 2022)

h.jay schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße fahrt ihr denn so?
> Ich liege mit 184 genau zw L und XL. Irgendwie schwanke ich und überlege ob ich mir einen "größeren" Rahmen zulegen soll. Klar, es ist immer eine persönliche Sache.
> Momentan hab ich den Ripmo AF in L. Für technisches Gelände passt das perfekt. Das Ripley gefällt mir sehr gut und ich könnte es mir als Zweitbike sehr gut vorstellen. Damit es dann auch eher auf Tour ausgelegt ist, tendiere ich aktuell zur Nummer größerer...


Was ist Deine SL?


----------



## h.jay (6. Februar 2022)

Schrittlänge ist 88cm


----------



## davez (6. Februar 2022)

h.jay schrieb:


> Schrittlänge ist 88cm


Ich fahre bei gleicher SL und 181 cm ein L; für mich passt es gut, auch für längere Touren. An Deiner Stelle würde ich aber versuchen bei einem Händler Probe zu sitzen, es ist echt total subjektiv.


----------



## Troy-Poacher (8. Februar 2022)

Hallo, hat jemand von euch den direkten Vergleich zwischen Ripmo und Ripley? Bin nachwuchsbedingt jetzt viel weniger im Park und alpinen Gelände unterwegs und überlege, vom Ripmo aufs Ripley zu wechseln. Dann aber wohl mit 140 vorne. Frage: Wie groß ist der Unterschied wohl und lohnt es sich überhaupt? Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf (gebauten) Mittelgebirgstrails im Teuto, Wiehen und Deister mit Ausflügen in die Sauerländer Bikeparks.


----------



## LautSprecher (8. Februar 2022)

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle einen leichten LRS mit entsprechender Bereifung zulegen.

Bei einem Wechsel des Rahmens werden ja auch ein paar Scheine „verloren“ gehen.

Hatte zwar auch schon den Gedanken ein Ripmo in Fuhrpark zusätzlich zum Ripley zu nehmen aber den Gedanken aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit wieder schnell verworfen.


----------



## samilio (8. Februar 2022)

Troy-Poacher schrieb:


> Bin nachwuchsbedingt jetzt viel weniger im Park und alpinen Gelände unterwegs und überlege, vom Ripmo aufs Ripley zu wechseln.



Ich habe gerade ähnliches überlegt und bin das aktuelle Ripmo V2 und Ripley V4 (mit 140mm Fahrwerk und DHR/DHF Bereifung) vor kurzem erst Probe gefahren. Es waren nur kurze Probe Runden über eher einfache Trails und Forstwege und das Fahrwerk war nur quick & dirty eingestellt, aber mein Eindruck:

Beide haben einen sehr ähnlichen Charakter. DW-Link funktioniert überragend gut und hat mich bei beiden sehr positiv überrascht. Im direkten Vergleich spürt man aber schon, dass das Ripley leichter ums Eck geht, insgesamt agiler wirkt und etwas weniger auf die Waage bringt. Bergauf war ich auf dem Ripley  schneller, bergab nicht langsamer. Auf rougheren Trails mag das anders aussehen, aber mit dem Ripley geht schon einiges, v.a. mit entsprechenden Reifen. Sehr, sehr gutes Bike 😍

Als dann kurz drauf der Bikeshop meines Vertrauens kurzfristig ein Ripley Frameset in passender Größe verfügbar hatte und mir eine "günstige" Fox 34 Grip2 über den Weg gelaufen ist gabs kein Zurück mehr:




Ich werde es als leichtes Trailbike aufbauen, das vermutlich mein Hardtail ablösen wird. Unter 12kg wäre schön. Von schnellen Touren mit den CC-Kumpels in einfachem Gelände bis zum artgerechten Einsatz auf den typischen Mittelgebirgs-Trails soll es vieles mitmachen. 

Für Bikepark oder wirklich anspruchsvolles Gelände steht ja noch das Enduro bereit 😇


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Troy-Poacher (8. Februar 2022)

samilio schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ähnliches überlegt und bin das aktuelle Ripmo V2 und Ripley V4 (mit 140mm Fahrwerk und DHR/DHF Bereifung) vor kurzem erst Probe gefahren. Es waren nur kurze Probe Runden über eher einfache Trails und Forstwege und das Fahrwerk war nur quick & dirty eingestellt, aber mein Eindruck:
> 
> Beide haben einen sehr ähnlichen Charakter. DW-Link funktioniert überragend gut und hat mich bei beiden sehr positiv überrascht. Im direkten Vergleich spürt man aber schon, dass das Ripley leichter ums Eck geht, insgesamt agiler wirkt und etwas weniger auf die Waage bringt. Bergauf war ich auf dem Ripley  schneller, bergab nicht langsamer. Auf rougheren Trails mag das anders aussehen, aber mit dem Ripley geht schon einiges, v.a. mit entsprechenden Reifen. Sehr, sehr gutes Bike 😍
> 
> ...


Saugeil, danke für die Infos! Bist du bei tri-cycles Kunde? Konntest du da Probe fahren? Ein sehr guter Freund wohnt in WI und ich bin öfter dort.


----------



## samilio (8. Februar 2022)

über Tri-Cycles habe ich nur Gutes gehört, bin beide aber privat Probe gefahren.


----------



## davez (9. Februar 2022)

samilio schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ähnliches überlegt und bin das aktuelle Ripmo V2 und Ripley V4 (mit 140mm Fahrwerk und DHR/DHF Bereifung) vor kurzem erst Probe gefahren. Es waren nur kurze Probe Runden über eher einfache Trails und Forstwege und das Fahrwerk war nur quick & dirty eingestellt, aber mein Eindruck:
> 
> Beide haben einen sehr ähnlichen Charakter. DW-Link funktioniert überragend gut und hat mich bei beiden sehr positiv überrascht. Im direkten Vergleich spürt man aber schon, dass das Ripley leichter ums Eck geht, insgesamt agiler wirkt und etwas weniger auf die Waage bringt. Bergauf war ich auf dem Ripley  schneller, bergab nicht langsamer. Auf rougheren Trails mag das anders aussehen, aber mit dem Ripley geht schon einiges, v.a. mit entsprechenden Reifen. Sehr, sehr gutes Bike 😍
> 
> ...


Unter 12KG geht


----------



## cosmos (9. Februar 2022)

Troy-Poacher schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand von euch den direkten Vergleich zwischen Ripmo und Ripley? Bin nachwuchsbedingt jetzt viel weniger im Park und alpinen Gelände unterwegs und überlege, vom Ripmo aufs Ripley zu wechseln. Dann aber wohl mit 140 vorne. Frage: Wie groß ist der Unterschied wohl und lohnt es sich überhaupt? Der Schwerpunkt liegt auf (gebauten) Mittelgebirgstrails im Teuto, Wiehen und Deister mit Ausflügen in die Sauerländer Bikeparks.


Bin beide (Ripmo als AF, Ripley als CF) ausgiebig Probe gefahren, das heißt 50km Strecke mit 1350hm und da habe ich versucht, alles irgendwie reinzupacken: Schotter, technische Passagen, Bikeparkelemente (aber nix wirklich Wildes), Steinfelder usw. Federung war dabei nur ganz grob auf die Schnelle eingestellt. Beide Bikes waren nah beieinander. Das Ripmo etwas schwerfälliger, was aber auch auf die schwerere Bereifung zurückzuführen sein dürfte. Das Ripley logischerweise dann etwas leichtfüßiger. Insgesamt fand ich für meine Bedürfnisse den etwas geringeren Federweg passender, sodass ich mich fürs Ripley entschieden habe und es mit Float X und 140er mit Grip 2 ein wenig Richtung Ripmo bringen werde. Wenn ich aber schon ein Ripmo besitzen würde, würde ich es nicht für ein Ripley eintauschen. Dafür taugt es einfach auch im moderaten Einsatz zu gut. Wenn man vor dem Kauf steht, kann und sollte man es sich natürlich überlegen. So wäre es aber für mich Geldverschwendung. Leichteren LRS und leichter rollende Reifen und gut ist.


Troy-Poacher schrieb:


> Saugeil, danke für die Infos! Bist du bei tri-cycles Kunde? Konntest du da Probe fahren? Ein sehr guter Freund wohnt in WI und ich bin öfter dort.


Ist natürlich immer eine gute Idee Probe zu fahren. Den Laden kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Habe meine Ibisse dort auch getestet. Wiesbaden hat auch geeignete Trails zum Probefahren. Wenn du die Chance hast, nur zu.


----------



## LautSprecher (9. Februar 2022)

11,67kg - AXS XX1 / Trickstuff / Schmutz + Trailbell / etc. 
Inzwischen bestimmt noch leichter durch Wechsel auf Carbon-LRS.

Jetzt kommt aber wieder Gewicht dazu wegen Wechsel auf Grip 2 / Float X + Plattformpedale - sollte aber weiterhin locker unter 12kg bleiben.


----------



## davez (9. Februar 2022)

Heute mal wieder gründlich mei V4 (blau) geputzt. 
Die Lackqualität ist bei meinem Rahmen wirklich unterdurchschnittlich. Der Klarlack reagiert sehr empfindlich auf Scheuern. 
Hat noch jemand die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht? Der Lack ist deutlich empfindlicher als bei meinen anderen Bikes.
Das Bike selbst ist mein absolutes Lieblings  MTB 😍


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Februar 2022)

Der Lack meines Ripley V4 blau ist bislang noch schön, ist aber auch an neuralgischen Stellen abgeklebt und ich scheuere nicht drüber sondern putze selten und sanft.


----------



## samilio (10. Februar 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Unter 12KG geht


mal sehen wie ich hier leicht+trailtauglich+einigermaßen bezahlbar unter einen Hut bekomme 😇 


LautSprecher schrieb:


> 11,67kg - AXS XX1 / Trickstuff / Schmutz + Trailbell / etc.
> Inzwischen bestimmt noch leichter durch Wechsel auf Carbon-LRS.


gefällt mir


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Februar 2022)

samilio schrieb:


> leicht+trailtauglich+einigermaßen bezahlbar


Das war auch meine Zielstellung. In Rahmengröße XL, ohne Pedale und aber mit Marathonreifen ging es sich aus mit 11.75kg:





						Ripley v4 / Ripley AF
					

Wird Zeit, dem Ripley AF (und dem Ripley v4) einen eigenen Faden zu widmen.  Als Fortsetzung einer Diskussion aus dem Foto-Faden:   cool. Den Float X finde ich auch sehr interessant! Ich frage mich nur, ob das Bike dadurch die Spitzigkeit einbüßt. Magst du nicht früher aufbauen ;)  In welche...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Die MT5 ist da bspw. ein heißer Tipp: leichter als die meisten Zweikolben-Bremsen, trotz DH-Kraft, und sogar noch echt günstig. (~150 Euro für beide Bremsen ohne Scheiben)

Mit Trailreifen und Tascherl (und Pedalen) usw. bin ich jetzt aber zeitweise auch über 13kg und es ist völlig egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (10. Februar 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Der Lack meines Ripley V4 blau ist bislang noch schön, ist aber auch an neuralgischen Stellen abgeklebt und ich scheuere nicht drüber sondern putze selten und sanft.


Ich habe es auch an einigen Stellen abgeklebt, aber wo nicht, ist das Lack sichtbar empfindlicher als bei meinen anderen Bikes. Ripley ist jetzt beim Händler für "Inspektion" und es ist gleichzeitig NBD ;-)


----------



## cosmos (10. Februar 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Die MT5 ist da bspw. ein heißer Tipp: leichter als die meisten Zweikolben-Bremsen, trotz DH-Kraft, und sogar noch echt günstig. (~150 Euro für beide Bremsen ohne Scheiben)


Leicht und günstig sind sie. Bremspower haben sie auch mehr als genug, aber mit den Hebeln bin ich überhaupt nicht klar gekommen: labberig, für meine Finger komische Ergonomie und haltbar sind die auch nicht wirklich. Nachdem der zweite Hebel kaputt gegangen ist, habe ich auf Shigura gebaut und bin endlich halbwegs zufrieden. Das Gurgeln ging leider auch nach Ausprobieren verschiedenster Belag- Scheibenkombis nie wirklich weg. Da habe ich mich aber nach Jahren dran gewöhnt. Höre ich schon gar nicht mehr 🙉.


----------



## cosmos (10. Februar 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch an einigen Stellen abgeklebt, aber wo nicht, ist das Lack sichtbar empfindlicher als bei meinen anderen Bikes. Ripley ist jetzt beim Händler für "Inspektion" und es ist gleichzeitig NBD ;-)


Das habe ich leider schon mehrmals gelesen, dass die Lackqualität nicht immer die beste sein soll. Aus dem Grund hab ich "vollfiliert". Hoffentlich bringt es was. Wenns richtig übel ist, vielleicht mal bei Ibis nachfragen. Die sollen ja sehr kulant sein.


----------



## davez (10. Februar 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Das habe ich leider schon mehrmals gelesen, dass die Lackqualität nicht immer die beste sein soll. Aus dem Grund hab ich "vollfiliert". Hoffentlich bringt es was. Wenns richtig übel ist, vielleicht mal bei Ibis nachfragen. Die sollen ja sehr kulant sein.


Ja, ich hätte auch mehr Folie nutzen sollen... Ich habe heute die Folie an einigen Stellen entfernt. Da ist der Lack noch top. Aber ich hatte z.B. ein paar Mal einen Top Tube Bag genutzt und nach ein paar Mal ist der Klarlack "blind" geworden.
Für Reklamation bin ich das Bike schon zu viel gefahren.


----------



## cosmos (10. Februar 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte auch mehr Folie nutzen sollen... Ich habe heute die Folie an einigen Stellen entfernt. Da ist der Lack noch top. Aber ich hatte z.B. ein paar Mal einen Top Tube Bag genutzt und nach ein paar Mal ist der Klarlack "blind" geworden.
> Für Reklamation bin ich das Bike schon zu viel gefahren.


Ja, das wird dann wohl unter normalem Verschleiss laufen. Tut mir leid.


----------



## samilio (10. Februar 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Bremspower haben sie auch mehr als genug, aber mit den Hebeln bin ich überhaupt nicht klar gekommen: labberig, für meine Finger komische Ergonomie und haltbar sind die auch nicht wirklich.


Ich habe auch schon mehrere MT5 Geber kaputt gemacht  😇 

Mein Ripley baue ich wohl ganz unspektakulär mit Shimano XT 4-Kolben Bremsen auf. Die habe ich sowieso noch da.



davez schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte auch mehr Folie nutzen sollen...


Dann war es wohl keine schlechte Idee das Geld für ein Easyframe-Set auszugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Februar 2022)

Haha, was führt ihr denn auf mit den MT5-Hebeln, dass die hin werden? 
(ja, die Kunststoffschraube zur Entlüftung ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen) 

XT 4-Kolben: auch top!


----------



## Frenker (10. Februar 2022)

Gewicht unbekannt.


----------



## davez (10. Februar 2022)

Frenker schrieb:


> Gewicht unbekannt.


Fahrer oder Bike?


----------



## Frenker (10. Februar 2022)

meins kenne ich 🙂 das andere nicht so wichtig...12.5kg bestimmt.


----------



## midge (20. Februar 2022)

Gewicht? Ja.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Februar 2022)

Kommend vom Parpaner Rothorn, dann Weiterweg zur Furcletta und Abfahrt nach Arosa?
Eine DER Traumtouren, richtig gut...! 😍


----------



## midge (20. Februar 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Kommend vom Parpaner Rothorn, dann Weiterweg zur Furcletta und Abfahrt nach Arosa?
> Eine DER Traumtouren, richtig gut...! 😍


Genau. Welschtobeltrail


----------



## mike79 (13. März 2022)

Hat jemand das Ripley (Carbon) schon mit 120mm vorne gefahren? Würde das eventuell mit einer 120mm Sid vorne auch funktionieren?
Und bei Antrieb, hab da wenig Ahnung aber ist es ein spürbarer Unterschied wenn vorne ein 32 oder 34iger Kettenblatt statt dem aktuell montierten 28iger zur Anwendung kommt? Nur auf die Funktion des Hinterbaus bezogen...


----------



## coastalwolf (13. März 2022)

mike79 schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Ripley (Carbon) schon mit 120mm vorne gefahren? Würde das eventuell mit einer 120mm Sid vorne auch funktionieren?
> Und bei Antrieb, hab da wenig Ahnung aber ist es ein spürbarer Unterschied wenn vorne ein 32 oder 34iger Kettenblatt statt dem aktuell montierten 28iger zur Anwendung kommt? Nur auf die Funktion des Hinterbaus bezogen...



Eine SID mit 120mm wird dem Hinterbau nicht gerecht.


----------



## davez (13. März 2022)

mike79 schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Ripley (Carbon) schon mit 120mm vorne gefahren? Würde das eventuell mit einer 120mm Sid vorne auch funktionieren?
> Und bei Antrieb, hab da wenig Ahnung aber ist es ein spürbarer Unterschied wenn vorne ein 32 oder 34iger Kettenblatt statt dem aktuell montierten 28iger zur Anwendung kommt? Nur auf die Funktion des Hinterbaus bezogen...


Ja, das 32 er oder auch 34 er ist spürbar ein riesiger Unterschied zum 28 er. Das 28 er würde ich persönlich wohl nur in alpinem Gelände fahren. Ansonsten bieten 32 er oder 30 er für mich die Bandbreite, die ich im Mittelgebirge benötige mit einer 10-50/52


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (13. März 2022)

Ich komm von der Übersetzung her ja super aus mit 28 und 10/42 hinten. Das wäre kein Grund zu wechseln. 
Aber wenns beim Hinterbau bergauf dann Potential verschenkt wäre es auch schade


----------



## samilio (13. März 2022)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Eine SID mit 120mm wird dem Hinterbau nicht gerecht.


Würde ich anders einschätzen. Die aktuelle SID (die mit 35mm, nicht die SL Race Version) ist schon recht potent, könnte ich mir eigentlich ganz gut an einem Ripley vorstellen


----------



## davez (13. März 2022)

samilio schrieb:


> Würde ich anders einschätzen. Die aktuelle SID (die mit 35mm, nicht die SL Race Version) ist schon recht potent, könnte ich mir eigentlich ganz gut an einem Ripley vorstellen


Ich habe leider nur den Vergleich bei unterschiedlichen Bikes; 120 SID an einem Yeti ARC und Fox Factory 34 130 am Ripley. Für mich fühlen sich die Gabeln sehr unterschiedlich an. Am Ripley finde ich die 130 perfekt und wollte keine SID mit 120 fahren, da sie deutlich weniger Reserven bietet - wie gesagt, sehr subjektiver Eindruck


----------



## midge (13. März 2022)

mike79 schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Ripley (Carbon) schon mit 120mm vorne gefahren?



Ja. Mit einer Formula 33. Die hat eine geringere Einbauhöhe (523mm bei 120mm) als die SID (531mm). Hatte einen 10mm Spacer (Reverse tapered angle-spacer) genutzt, damit die Geo passt und das Tretlager nicht viel zu tief kommt. Hat sehr gut funktioniert, die Formula 33 ist allerdings auch eine top Gabel.



mike79 schrieb:


> Und bei Antrieb, hab da wenig Ahnung aber ist es ein spürbarer Unterschied wenn vorne ein 32 oder 34iger Kettenblatt statt dem aktuell montierten 28iger zur Anwendung kommt? Nur auf die Funktion des Hinterbaus bezogen...



Afaik ist das Ripley auf 32 Zähne ausgelegt, ich konnte zwischen 28 oval, 30 oval (~32 normal) und 32 oval (~34 normal) keinen Unterschied feststellen. Massiven Unterschied machte allerdings der Wechsel vom Fox DPS auf Manitou Mara und DVO Topaz.


----------



## mike79 (13. März 2022)

Unterschied in welcher Hinsicht? Was ist denn spürbar anders?


----------



## midge (13. März 2022)

Traktion und Komfort sind wesentlich höher.


----------



## davez (13. März 2022)

mike79 schrieb:


> Ich komm von der Übersetzung her ja super aus mit 28 und 10/42 hinten. Das wäre kein Grund zu wechseln.
> Aber wenns beim Hinterbau bergauf dann Potential verschenkt wäre es auch schade


@midge
Ich bin die selben Anstiege mit Kettenblättern zwischen 28 und 34 hoch gefahren. Die Unterschiede waren gewaltig

Ich kenne die genaue Abstufung Deines @mike79 Ritzelpakets nicht. Bei mir kommt unterhalb des 42 ein 38 er; ist aber auch egal. Anhand der Grafiken kann man sehen, wie groß die Abweichungen zwischen 28 vorne und 34 rechnerisch sind. Bei 28x34 (als 3. Gang) bist Du auf einem ähnlichen Niveau wie bei 34x42 (1. Gang)
Quelle


----------



## midge (14. März 2022)

@davez ich meinte nicht die Übersetzung sondern das Anspruchsverhalten des Hinterbaus - wenn ichs korrekt verstanden habe wird der anti squat (Einfedern beim Treten) grösser bei kleinem Kettenblatt, damit mehr Pedalrückschlag, damit weniger geschmeidig über Hindernisse... theoretisch, ich hab jedenfalls keinen Unterschied gemerkt, zwischen verschiedenen Dämpfern allerdings schon


----------



## davez (14. März 2022)

midge schrieb:


> @davez ich meinte nicht die Übersetzung sondern das Anspruchsverhalten des Hinterbaus - wenn ichs korrekt verstanden habe wird der anti squat (Einfedern beim Treten) grösser bei kleinem Kettenblatt, damit mehr Pedalrückschlag, damit weniger geschmeidig über Hindernisse... theoretisch, ich hab jedenfalls keinen Unterschied gemerkt, zwischen verschiedenen Dämpfern allerdings schon


Ahh, verstanden. Ich nutze tatsächlich meistens lockout berghoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samilio (14. März 2022)

midge schrieb:


> wenn ichs korrekt verstanden habe wird der anti squat (Einfedern beim Treten) grösser bei kleinem Kettenblatt, damit mehr Pedalrückschlag, damit weniger geschmeidig über Hindernisse...


Du musst das in Relation sehen: Ja, ein kleineres Kettenblatt führt zu höherem Anti-Squad und auch zu mehr Kickback.

Aber: Zum einen Ist der Unterschied von einem 28er zu einem 32er Kettenblatt nicht riesig (Einfachantriebe sind da sowieso stark im Vorteil gegenüber 2/3fach Antrieben mit sehr viel unterschiedlicheren Kettenblattgrößen). Und zum anderen pedalierst du ja nicht in statischer Position sondern bewegst dich aktiv auf dem Bike und der Untergrund ändert sich auch fortlaufend. Will sagen: Da sind noch sehr viel mehr und größere Einflussfaktoren am Werk.

Ich würde die Wahl des Kettenblatts also eher davon abhängig machen wie viel Watt du in den Beinen hast bzw. wie steil deine Anstiege sind.


----------



## h.jay (23. März 2022)

Letzte Woche bin ich auch mal das Ripley AF gefahren. Da ich eh zwischen L und XL geschwankt habe und nur XL zur Verfügung stand, bin ich auf eine Runde mit einem für meinen Geschmack für mich zu großen Rad gefahren.
Nichtsdestotrotz hat mich das Ripley echt überzeugt. Hat verdammt viel Spass gemacht. Allerdings hab ich die Sorge, dass ich dann das Ripmo zu oft zuhause lassen, wenn ich mir ein Ripley zulege.
Fährt denn jemand das Carbon Ripley mit einem Winkelsteuersatz und einer 140mm Gabel? Dann sollte es doch sehr ähnlich zum AF sein, oder hab ich da einen Gedankenfehler?


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. März 2022)

140mm ja (Pike Ultimate), Winkelsteuersatz nein. 
Taugt mir sehr so, fühlt sich bergab merklich fähiger an als zuvor, trotz nur 10mm Unterschied.


----------



## MaxBas (23. März 2022)

ich hatte vorher ein Ripmo und jetzt ein AF. beide wären mir zu nah beieinander. hab mich dann fürs AF entschieden.


----------



## midge (27. März 2022)

DC mode


----------



## extrembikerp (10. April 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supercollider (13. April 2022)

h.jay schrieb:


> Letzte Woche bin ich auch mal das Ripley AF gefahren. Da ich eh zwischen L und XL geschwankt habe und nur XL zur Verfügung stand, bin ich auf eine Runde mit einem für meinen Geschmack für mich zu großen Rad gefahren.
> Nichtsdestotrotz hat mich das Ripley echt überzeugt. Hat verdammt viel Spass gemacht. Allerdings hab ich die Sorge, dass ich dann das Ripmo zu oft zuhause lassen, wenn ich mir ein Ripley zulege.
> Fährt denn jemand das Carbon Ripley mit einem Winkelsteuersatz und einer 140mm Gabel? Dann sollte es doch sehr ähnlich zum AF sein, oder hab ich da einen Gedankenfehler?


Ja so fahre ich mein Ripley. -1° Steuersatz und 140er DVO Sapphire. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden, nach wie vor das tolle verspielte Handling bei für mich so verbessertem Lenkwinkel. 
Allerdings habe ich keinen Vergleich zum AF.


----------



## samilio (16. April 2022)

Fertig! 

Nachdem nun endlich alle Teile eingetroffen sind habe ich den Feiertag genutzt, um das Ripley startklar zu machen.

Ziel war ein leichtes und schnelles, dabei aber voll trail-taugliches Bike für alles von der flotten Feierabend-Runde auf den Hometrails bis hin zum geplanten Alpencross '23.

Verbaut sind u.a.

Fox 34 Grip 2 mit 140mm / DPS Factory
X01 AXS Antrieb mit ovalem KB
SMCi30 Carbon Felgen mit DTSwiss 240 Naben, Wolfpack Trail / Race

Erster Eindruck: Passt perfekt! Und ich bin direkt ein kleines bisschen verliebt in das Rad 

Fahrfertig inkl. Pedale, Fidlock Halter und K-Edge Mount sind es 11.9kg (Rahmen Gr. L).
Leichter geht sicher - für mich ist das aber erstmal vollkommen okay.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. April 2022)

Sehr fein!

Leichter, naja, nimmer sinnvoll. 
Top Aufbau.


----------



## coastalwolf (17. April 2022)

samilio schrieb:


> Fertig!
> 
> Nachdem nun endlich alle Teile eingetroffen sind habe ich den Feiertag genutzt, um das Ripley startklar zu machen.
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß 🤩 ...und pass auf die Felgen auf. 355g bei 30mm Maulweite. Bin gespannt. Das Ripley kann fast Enduro 🙈


----------



## samilio (21. April 2022)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Das Ripley kann fast Enduro 🙈


Heute gabs die erste artgerechte Ausfahrt inkl. Aussicht vom Königstuhl auf Heidelberg 

Ich bin echt extrem zufrieden wie gut sich das Ripley geschlagen hat. Richtig verblocktes und steiniges Gelände bin ich nicht gefahren (das ist auch nicht der geplante Einsatzzweck) aber auf eher flowigen Trails hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht und dazu animiert Linien zu fahren, die ich sonst mit dem Enduro nehme.

(Wer’s kennt: HD Freeride Flowline und Kohlhof Trails)

Bergauf war wie erwartet auch super. Da zahlt sich das geringe Gewicht und die leicht laufenden Reifen echt aus.

Allein mit der Abstimmung des Dämpfers bin ich noch nicht richtig zufrieden. Mal sehen was der ShockWiz dazu meint.

Kurzum: Ein wirklich tolles Bike


----------



## MaxBas (30. April 2022)

Einige neue Kleinigkeiten gibt es. Bei Griffen und Reifen leide ich unter einer ausgeprägten Testeritis.
Daher: Hinten neu für den kleinen LRS GC t5 und als Griffe teste ich die Bikeyoke Grippy
Dazu habe ich den DPS aus meinem M Rahmen auf den Standardtune der L und XL Rahmen umshimmen lassen.


----------



## cosmos (30. April 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Einige neue Kleinigkeiten gibt es. Bei Griffen und Reifen leide ich unter einer ausgeprägten Testeritis.
> Daher: Hinten neu für den kleinen LRS GC t5 und als Griffe teste ich die Bikeyoke Grippy
> Dazu habe ich den DPS aus meinem M Rahmen auf den Standardtune der L und XL Rahmen umshimmen lassen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1468663


War da nicht mal irgendwas mit nem Manitou-Dämpfer? Falls ja: Warum jetzt doch der DPS? Falls nein: Vergiss meine Frage einfach.


----------



## MaxBas (1. Mai 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> War da nicht mal irgendwas mit nem Manitou-Dämpfer? Falls ja: Warum jetzt doch der DPS? Falls nein: Vergiss meine Frage einfach.


Ja, der liegt auch im Keller.
I
ch wollte aber herausfinden , ob das Problem, dass ich mit dem Ripley AF bei steilen , langsamen und technischen Abschnitten hatte, am Hinterbau oder am tune lag. Es lag für mich am tune.
Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass Ibis für meine 78 Kg fahrfertig auch den Standardtune vorsieht. 

Ich hab den Manitou kurz mal eingebaut, kann aber noch nicht viel dazu sagen.


----------



## cosmos (1. Mai 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Ja, der liegt auch im Keller.
> I
> ch wollte aber herausfinden , ob das Problem, dass ich mit dem Ripley AF bei steilen , langsamen und technischen Abschnitten hatte, am Hinterbau oder am tune lag. Es lag für mich am tune.
> Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass Ibis für meine 78 Kg fahrfertig auch den Standardtune vorsieht.
> ...


Hat man schon mehrfach gelesen, dass der Light-Tune für viele nicht passend ist. Bin aber auch gespannt, vom Manitou zu hören.


----------



## cosmos (14. Mai 2022)

New Bike day 😁. Endlich konnte ich die erste Runde absolvieren. Nachdem ich super lang auf die Erase-Naben warten musste, habe ich leider auch noch Probleme mit der Garbaruk-Kassette gehabt. Heute wollte ich es aber einfach mal ausprobieren und mit vorsichtigem Schalten ging es sogar einigermaßen. Die Federelemente brauchen auch noch etwas Feintuning. Ansonsten ist es aber eine echte Rakete. Keine Ahnung, ob’s an der moderneren Geo oder Gabel und Dämpfer liegt (oder dem geilen Sound der Naben), ich war deutlich schneller als vorher unterwegs. Mein Großer, der normalerweise keine Probleme hat, mir zu Folgen, kam nicht mehr hinterher. Gewicht ist übrigens All-In genau 14,00 kg(!). Hätte leichter sein dürfen, ist aber ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (20. Mai 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> New Bike day 😁. Endlich konnte ich die erste Runde absolvieren. Nachdem ich super lang auf die Erase-Naben warten musste, habe ich leider auch noch Probleme mit der Garbaruk-Kassette gehabt. Heute wollte ich es aber einfach mal ausprobieren und mit vorsichtigem Schalten ging es sogar einigermaßen. Die Federelemente brauchen auch noch etwas Feintuning. Ansonsten ist es aber eine echte Rakete. Keine Ahnung, ob’s an der moderneren Geo oder Gabel und Dämpfer liegt (oder dem geilen Sound der Naben), ich war deutlich schneller als vorher unterwegs. Mein Großer, der normalerweise keine Probleme hat, mir zu Folgen, kam nicht mehr hinterher. Gewicht ist übrigens All-In genau 14,00 kg(!). Hätte leichter sein dürfen, ist aber ok.Anhang anzeigen 1478065


Gratuliere. Sieht grandios aus. Hast du dich für die 34er entschieden? Wie ist der float X?


----------



## cosmos (21. Mai 2022)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Gratuliere. Sieht grandios aus. Hast du dich für die 34er entschieden? Wie ist der float X?


Gabel ist eine 34er mit Grip2. Float X finde ich erstmal ganz gut. Definitiv plüschiger als der DPS, der vorher drin war. Da geht aber sicherlich noch mehr. Im Moment fahr ich ihn mit etwas über 20% (vielleicht 21 oder so) Sag und Compression und Rebound nach den Standard-Herstellerempfehlungen. Bei 25% Sag (was den Fox-Empfehlungen entspricht), wippt der Hinterbau ganz schön mächtig und rauscht auch ordentlich durch. Da musste ich Compression total zu machen, was ja irgendwie auch keinen Sinn macht. Bei meinen Sag-Werten und mit dem Standard-Volume-Spacer schlägt der Dämpfer aber bei mittelhohen Drops immer noch durch. Ich habe mir jetzt ein Volume-Spacerset besorgt und werde mal einen größeren reinmachen und mit der Compression etwas runter gehen. Ist aber so schon alles viel besser, als das, was ich mit dem DPS erlebt habe.


----------



## juchemanno92 (7. Juli 2022)

Nach fast 2 Jahren mit dem Ripley und anhaltender Verliebtheit in das Radl, hier mal der aktuelle Stand.








Mit dem gröberen LRS war ich letzte Woche ein paar Tage in Sefaus/Fiss unterwegs, kein Enduro, aber für den FW einfach unglaublich gut. Love it!


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2022)

Super Rad, tolle Kurbel !


----------



## davez (7. Juli 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Super Rad, tolle Kurbel !


Ich wollte die Kurbel mit Powermeter, seit 1,5 Jahren nicht lieferbar


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juli 2022)

Mal direkt bei CaneCreek angefragt ?


----------



## davez (7. Juli 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mal direkt bei CaneCreek angefragt ?


Nur über die Händler; inklusive Wattmesser wurde nichts ausgeliegert trotz mehrfacher Ankündigungen.
Das ist eine gute Idee, ich schreibe die mal direkt an


----------



## cosmos (7. Juli 2022)

@juchemanno92 Bike sieht sehr geil aus und mit den Eewings isses bestimmt auch nochmal ordentlich schneller (wenn auch nur gefühlt 🤩).

Ich wollte ja auch nochmal eine Rückmeldung zu meinem Rädchen geben. Habe jetzt knapp 500km drauf. Bike ist super schnell. Es gibt eine Kurve auf meiner Hausrunde, wo man das ganz gut in Zahlen ausdrücken kann, weil ich da so halbwegs auf den Tacho gucken kann, ohne einen Crash zu riskieren. Wo ich früher mit 25, 26 km/h in diese Kurve bin, bin ich jetzt bei 34/35 km/h. Berghoch ist das Bike ohnehin eine Wucht. Ich bin auch da schneller unterwegs als früher (Reifen rollen allerdings auch exzellent). Im Vergleich zum alten Bike habe ich ja nicht nur größere Räder, sondern jetzt auch 4cm mehr Reach, 5,5cm mehr Radstand bei 2 Grad flacherem Lenkwinkel. Das macht wirklich ne Menge Speed aus. Ich finde es aber trotzdem agil und wendig genug. Macht richtig Spaß. Durch den kurzen Hinterbau komme ich sogar leichter über Stufen, Drops. etc. Bei 177cm, Körpergröße und 84er Schrittlänge passt L perfekt.
Mit der Gabel bin ich sehr zufrieden. Spricht super an, hat genügend Gegenhalt und gibt gleichzeitig genug Federweg frei.
Hinterbau habe ich jetzt auch in der Reihe. Da hatte ich mich anfangs komplett verguckt und bin den tatsächlich zuerst mit 30% gefahren, was viel zu weich war und dann mit 25%, was so ok ist. Weniger Sag verhärtet dann nur unnötig. Ansprechverhalten beim Float X ist astrein. Und auch sonst geht der Dämpfer ganz effizient mit dem Federweg um und bleibt auch konstant. Natürlich kann auch der Float X aus dem 120mm Bike kein 150er machen. Durch die doch recht hohen Geschwindigkeiten rumpelts dann irgendwann schon ganz ordentlich im Gebälk, besonders bei dicht aufeinander folgenden Schlägen, was durch Bremsbetätigung noch verstärkt wird, da dann die Federung etwas verhärtet. Berghoch wippt der Float X einen Ticken mehr, ist aber kein wirkliches Thema. Climb-Switch bleibt unberührt. Insgesamt bin ich nicht unzufrieden mit dem Float X. Da der aber nicht wirklich günstig ist, weiß ich nicht, ob ich ihn mir nochmals kaufen würde. Letztlich ist das Ripley ein Trailbike mit XC-Genen und auch der Float-X kann da nur wenig dran ändern, auch wenn er schon spürbar besser geht.
Ansonsten habe ich immer noch ein bisschen Trouble mit der Garbaruk-Kassette und ein leichtes Knacken beim Treten, was nach ca. 30 Minuten fahren auftritt und sich nicht lokalisieren lässt. Aber gut...
Zusammengefasst ist es für mich das ideale Trail-Bike. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Juli 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> @juchemanno92
> Ansonsten habe ich immer noch ein bisschen Trouble mit der Garbaruk-Kassette und ein leichtes Knacken beim Treten, was nach ca. 30 Minuten fahren auftritt und sich nicht lokalisieren lässt.


Probier mal, die Steckachse des Hinterrades zu fetten.
Bei meinem Ripmo AF hat sich der Hinterbau verwunden und es war die trockene Achse, die das Knacken verursacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (8. Juli 2022)

Danke für den Tipp. Die Steckachse hatte ich schon beim Aufbau gefettet und dann nochmals nachgefettet. Keine Besserung. Das Knacken lässt sich im Stand leider nicht provozieren. Das macht es schwierig, herauszufinden, wo es herkommt. Gestern bei der Abendrunde fing es aber schon nach 5 Minuten an zu knacken und wurde auch lauter. Vielleicht kriege ich es jetzt besser geortet.


----------



## Mr.A (8. Juli 2022)

alternativ zum Float X könntest du auch mal den DVO Topaz testen.


----------



## Catsoft (10. Juli 2022)

Moin!

Was muss ich machen um einen Dämpfer  mit "normalen" gleichgerichteten Augen für ein Ripley umzubauen? Habe irgendwie nix gefunden. Muss also ganz einfach sein 

Robert


----------



## cosmos (10. Juli 2022)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Was muss ich machen um einen Dämpfer  mit "normalen" gleichgerichteten Augen für ein Ripley umzubauen? Habe irgendwie nix gefunden. Muss also ganz einfach sein
> 
> Robert


Den Kolben um 90 Grad drehen.


----------



## davez (10. Juli 2022)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Probier mal, die Steckachse des Hinterrades zu fetten.
> Bei meinem Ripmo AF hat sich der Hinterbau verwunden und es war die trockene Achse, die das Knacken verursacht hat.


Knacken... boah. Fiese Nummer. Bei mir gab es schon folgende Quellen (an diversen Bikes):

Sattel, Sattelstütze, Buchsen Hinterbau, Kassette und Tretlager.

Das Fiese beim Knacken ist, dass man es kaum subjektiv beim Fahren lokalisieren kann. Jedes Mal lag ich mit meiner Ersteinschätzung falsch.

Viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche


----------



## cosmos (12. Juli 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Knacken... boah. Fiese Nummer. Bei mir gab es schon folgende Quellen (an diversen Bikes):
> 
> Sattel, Sattelstütze, Buchsen Hinterbau, Kassette und Tretlager.
> 
> ...


Stütze, Kettenblattaufnahme, Innenlager und Steckachse sind gut gefettet. Hat nix gebracht. Da das Knacken jetzt schon früher anfängt und auch lauter wird, meine ich, dass es aus dem Bereich der Hinterachse kommt. Hier bliebe noch Kassette, Schaltauge und Schaltwerk. Interessanterweise konnte ich gestern beim Wackeln an der Aufnahme vom Schaltwerkskäfig zum Reibungsdämpfer ein Knacken provozieren. Passt aber m.M.n. nicht ganz zum Knacken während der Fahrt, was unter Last lauter wird. Ich bin jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage weg und wenn ich wieder da bin, wird alles mal systematisch durchgearbeitet. Bin da echt pingelig bei so Geräuschen. Das macht mich völlig kirre .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. Juli 2022)

Mein 11-fach Shimano XTR Schaltwerk hat am Reibungsdämpfer mal übelste Geräusche erzeugt.


----------



## cosmos (12. Juli 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mein 11-fach Shimano XTR Schaltwerk hat am Reibungsdämpfer mal übelste Geräusche erzeugt.


Das hatte ich auch schon mal. Da kam das Geräusch aber, wenn man den Käfig nach vorne gedrückt hat, also direkt aus dem Dämpfer. Das Knarzen kam dann bei Einfedern. Diesmal habe ich an der Stelle des Dämpfers gewackelt und es hat geknackt. Das meinte ich mit: "Passt aber m.M.n. nicht ganz zum Knacken während der Fahrt, was unter Last lauter wird." Werde es natürlich trotzdem mal auseinanderbauen und den Reibungskoeffizienten verringern. Man weiß ja nie...


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. Juli 2022)

Was beim Finden manchmal helfen kann: schrittweise verdächtige Stellen nass machen, bis das Geräusch weg ist. 
(geht z.B. bei Gelenken des Hinterbaus 100x schneller als zerlegen und putzen)


----------



## laiti01 (14. Juli 2022)

Hatte auch ein knacken, das komischerweise immer erst nach einer gewissen Zeit begann. 
....war wahrscheinlich das GX Schaltwerk, so zumindest die Vermutung, denn nach einmaligem Ab-/Anbau des Schaltwerks war es plötzlich Still?


----------



## Osti (9. August 2022)

Macht viel Spaß das Ripmo AF


----------



## cosmos (9. August 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1530654
> 
> Macht viel Spaß das Ripmo AF


Na da hast du federungstechnisch nach ganz oben ins Regal gelangt. 🤩 Wie fährt es sich?
Ripmo oder Ripley?


----------



## Osti (9. August 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Na da hast du federungstechnisch nach ganz oben ins Regal gelangt. 🤩 Wie fährt es sich?
> Ripmo oder Ripley?


ist das Ripmo. Nach Einbau des CC Links bin ich ziemlich happy mit dem Rad. Gerade in den Bergen macht es super viel Spaß, weil ich es sehr handlich und agil finde. Komme damit super durch technische Stellen und um enge Ecken. Der Hinterbau generiert auch ziemlich viel Grip. 

Federungstechnisch steht es natürlich gut da - das stimmt, aber ich die Gabel ist schon mehrere Jahre alt (ich glaube Serien-Nummer 8) und der Dämpfer ist einer der ersten metrischen. Die hatte ich schon in mehreren Rädern. Hatte die Gabel im Winter mal zum Service bei Cornelius, und der meinte die sähe von Innen aus wie neu. Hatte bisher nur 2x die Luftkammer offen und konnte das bestätigen. Ich habe den Service aber auch gemacht, um die Gabel quasi auf das aktuelle Innenleben in Luftkammer und Dämpfung upgraden zu lassen. Dämpfer tut es auch sehr gut bzw harmoniert auch gut mit dem Hinterbau. Die Sachen sind dahingehend zwar nicht billig, aber ich kann sie auch problemlos diverse Jahre fahren, so dass die Investition etwas nachhaltiger ist.


----------



## h.jay (9. August 2022)

hm ... hört sich so an, als ob ich mir doch noch den Cascade Link zulegen soll. Ich war gerade ne Woche in Nauders unterwegs und das Bike hat soviel Spaß gemacht, dass ich es lieber upgraden will, als mir etwas neues zuzulegen. Ausser natürlich ein Ripley um im Thread zu bleiben ;-)


----------



## cosmos (9. August 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> ist das Ripmo. Nach Einbau des CC Links bin ich ziemlich happy mit dem Rad. Gerade in den Bergen macht es super viel Spaß, weil ich es sehr handlich und agil finde. Komme damit super durch technische Stellen und um enge Ecken. Der Hinterbau generiert auch ziemlich viel Grip.
> 
> Federungstechnisch steht es natürlich gut da - das stimmt, aber ich die Gabel ist schon mehrere Jahre alt (ich glaube Serien-Nummer 8) und der Dämpfer ist einer der ersten metrischen. Die hatte ich schon in mehreren Rädern. Hatte die Gabel im Winter mal zum Service bei Cornelius, und der meinte die sähe von Innen aus wie neu. Hatte bisher nur 2x die Luftkammer offen und konnte das bestätigen. Ich habe den Service aber auch gemacht, um die Gabel quasi auf das aktuelle Innenleben in Luftkammer und Dämpfung upgraden zu lassen. Dämpfer tut es auch sehr gut bzw harmoniert auch gut mit dem Hinterbau. Die Sachen sind dahingehend zwar nicht billig, aber ich kann sie auch problemlos diverse Jahre fahren, so dass die Investition etwas nachhaltiger ist.


Die Überlegung kann ich gut gut verstehen. Das Exklusive von der kleinen Schmiede, das ggf. sogar ein Upgrade bekommen kann, ist dann am Ende vielleicht auch gar nicht so viel teurer. Gefällt mir .

Gefragt hatte ich nach Ripley oder Ripmo nur, weil das hier der Ripley-Thread ist. Hätte ja sein können, dass du dich verschrieben hast.


----------



## Osti (9. August 2022)

nein, das hat mit meiner Verpeilheit zu tun bzw ich hatte die letzte Zeit auch immer mal auf ein Ripley geschielt, daher bestimmt die freusch'sche Fehlleistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (9. August 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> nein, das hat mit meiner Verpeilheit zu tun bzw ich hatte die letzte Zeit auch immer mal auf ein Ripley geschielt, daher bestimmt die freusch'sche Fehlleistung


Alles klar, immerhin sehen Ripmo und Ripley in Silber fast gleich aus


----------



## Corax423 (11. August 2022)

Nun möchte ich auch mal meinen ganzen Stolz zeigen:


----------



## Corax423 (11. August 2022)

Was mir nicht so gut gefällt, ist die Kettenlinie.
Komplett XT-Schaltung, einschl. Tretlager.
Ich habe den einen spacer schon versetzt, aber auf dem 50er Ritzel läuft die Kette
so schräg - das tut schon weh.....


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. August 2022)

Wow, Fat Albert -- ewig nicht mehr gesehen. 

Spaßiges Rad!


----------



## davez (11. August 2022)

Corax423 schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich auch mal meinen ganzen Stolz zeigen:


Sehr schönes Bike; einziger Punkt, der mir nicht so gefällt ist die Farbwahl von Griffen, Pedalen, Kabeln und Gabel. Zu viele unterschiedlich Farbtöne. Das Bike an sich ist mega!


----------



## Corax423 (11. August 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike; einziger Punkt, der mir nicht so gefällt ist die Farbwahl von Griffen, Pedalen, Kabeln und Gabel. Zu viele unterschiedlich Farbtöne. Das Bike an sich ist mega!


Ja, das war eher dumm gelaufen. Der ursprüngliche Rahmen wurde auf dem Postweg geklaut
(habe natürlich kostenlosen Ersatz bekommen) aber eben in einer anderen Farbe.
Da hatte ich die Teile schon. Aber egal, wenn ich drauf sitze seh ich es ja nicht


----------



## cosmos (11. August 2022)

Corax423 schrieb:


> Ja, das war eher dumm gelaufen. Der ursprüngliche Rahmen wurde auf dem Postweg geklaut
> (habe natürlich kostenlosen Ersatz bekommen) aber eben in einer anderen Farbe.
> Da hatte ich die Teile schon. Aber egal, wenn ich drauf sitze seh ich es ja nicht


Das erklärt natürlich Einiges. Die Farbkombo ist schon etwas "speziell". Aber Schönheit liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters. Hätte ja sein können ;-). Ansonsten finde ich das Pond Scum Green viel schöner als das Monolith Silver. Von daher passt es doch so 
Zur Kettenlinie: Bei mir passt es eigentlich ziemlich gut. Ich habe allerdings ein Garbaruk-Kettenblatt, was die Kettenlinie nochmal ein bisschen verkleinert. Ob aber mehr als der Spacer, kann ich nicht sagen. Ein gewisser Schräglauf ist bei 12x-Antrieben auch normal. Solange du sauber schalten kannst und die Kette nicht runterfliegt, ist es eigentlich ok.


----------



## cosmos (11. August 2022)

Dann ist mir noch aufgefallen, dass du die Crest MK4 verbaut hast. Meinem Jüngsten habe ich die MK3 mal für sein 24er-Kids-Bike eingespeicht und das waren schon sehr, sehr windige Felgen. Für einen 8-Jährigen mit 30kg voll ok, aber nix für einen ausgewachsenen Menschen. Immerhin scheinen die MK4 jetzt eine vernünftige Speichenspannung zu vertragen. Trotz allem ist der angegebene Einsatzbereich immer noch Gravel und XC und da ist das Ripley doch ein ganzes Stück von entfernt.


----------



## robsen007 (11. August 2022)

juchemanno92 schrieb:


> Nach fast 2 Jahren mit dem Ripley und anhaltender Verliebtheit in das Radl, hier mal der aktuelle Stand.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1512707Anhang anzeigen 1512706
> 
> ...


,…. Breitenberg ;-),… cooles bike ;-),…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corax423 (15. August 2022)

Thema Crest: also bis dato bin ich zufrieden. Hatte von meinem Banshee mal die DT X421 drauf.
Ich habe keinen Unterschied bemerkt. Okay, fahre auch nimmer soooo verrückt wie
vor 30 Jahren - da bin raus - bzw. zu alt...hust..

Kettenlinie: 
ich hab jetzt schon einige Bikes aufgebaut (auch für Freunde) allesamt 1x12.
Bei keinem ist mir der extreme Schräglauf so aufgestossen wie beim Ripley.
Das mit dem Garbaruk hab ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen, dass die die Kettenlinie
verbessern sollen. Ich glaube, ich investiere doch mal die 60,-€.
Schaden kann es nix.
Runterfallen tut die Kette nicht, aber man hört wirklich, wie die Kette malträtiert
wird - und das tut in den Ohren weh. Danke für den Tipp Cosmos!

Farbgebung: daran wird über Winter gearbeitet


----------



## cosmos (15. August 2022)

Corax423 schrieb:


> Thema Crest: also bis dato bin ich zufrieden. Hatte von meinem Banshee mal die DT X421 drauf.
> Ich habe keinen Unterschied bemerkt. Okay, fahre auch nimmer soooo verrückt wie
> vor 30 Jahren - da bin raus - bzw. zu alt...hust..


Das Problem bei den alten Crest war, dass die irgendwann am Felgenboden gerissen sind. Das war wohl auch der Grund für die geringe erlaubte Speichenspannung. Die meisten haben zusätzlich noch mit Washern aufgebaut und trotzdem sind die Felgenböden reihenweise aufgerissen. Da die MK4 aber höhere Spannungen vertragen und auch etwas schwerer sind, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass die jetzt haltbarer sind. Grundsätzliche Robustheit gegenüber "Kaltverformung" ist natürlich ein anderes Thema, aber wenn Du weißt, was du tust, passt es doch 


Corax423 schrieb:


> Farbgebung: daran wird über Winter gearbeitet


Irgendwie ist deine bunte Mischung doch auch cool. Warts mal ab, am Ende willst du, dass es genau so bleibt .


----------



## Corax423 (15. August 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den alten Crest war, dass die irgendwann am Felgenboden gerissen sind. Das war wohl auch der Grund für die geringe erlaubte Speichenspannung. Die meisten haben zusätzlich noch mit Washern aufgebaut und trotzdem sind die Felgenböden reihenweise aufgerissen. Da die MK4 aber höhere Spannungen vertragen und auch etwas schwerer sind, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass die jetzt haltbarer sind. Grundsätzliche Robustheit gegenüber "Kaltverformung" ist natürlich ein anderes Thema, aber wenn Du weißt, was du tust, passt es doch
> 
> Irgendwie ist deine bunte Mischung doch auch cool. Warts mal ab, am Ende willst du, dass es genau so bleibt .


Ich weiss noch nicht, Cosmos. Auf jeden Fall wird als erstes die Lenkergriffe ausgewechselt.
Die passen farblich ja üüüüüberhaupt nicht. 
Wenn mich jemand auf die Farbe anspricht (am Bike etc..) sag ich immer: "wieso? das lila
sieht doch geil aus.." und schon schweigen alle


----------



## Osti (3. September 2022)

ich habe noch einige Teile im Keller und schleiche (neben einigen anderen Kandidaten) auch etwas um das Ripley AF, da ich mit dessen großem Bruder recht happy bin. Beim RipmoAF bin ich aber erst mit dem CC-Link im Hinterbau glücklich geworden, daher die Frage ob das Ripley AF auch so eine komische original Kennlinie hat? Aus den Tests/Reviews werde ich diesbzgl nicht schlau, bzw die decken sich eh alle nicht wirklich. Hat auch jemand beide und kann die vergleichen? Das RipleyAF wäre dann mehr als AM/DC gedacht, mit leichten und schnellen Reifen. Fürs göbere habe ich ja andere Räder...


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. September 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> daher die Frage ob das Ripley AF auch so eine komische original Kennlinie hat?


Kann nur für's Ripley (Carbon) sprechen: finde ich gar nicht komisch. Habe einen größeren Volumensspacer im DPS eingebaut zwecks Progression/Durchschlagsschutz für Sprünge, 
fühlt sich seither sehr gut an.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. September 2022)

Was Neues bei meinem: der Laufradsatz in meinem Ripley - Newmen XA 25 mit DT 350 - hält meinem Fahrstil nicht so ganz stand. Hinten dauernd lockere Speichen. Aber gut, ist halt auch nur eine 400g-Felge und ich hab 80kg. 

Ansonsten aber schön leicht (1530g oder so) und recht komfortabel, weil die Felgenchen wohl nicht die steifsten sein können. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Deshalb hab ich mir jetzt endlich mal einen zweiten LRS gegönnt, der dann dauerhaft die Trailreifen behalten wird, 

der Newmen-LRS hat dauerhaft dann Marathonreifen drauf. 



So gstrickte Speichen reizen mich eh schon lang (hauptsächlich wegen Fahrverhalten/Dämpfung, bissl auch wg. Gewicht), und ein glücklicher Zufall wollte es, dass ich dem Pancho einen Testsatz abkaufen konnte. So wurde es am Ende gar die luxuriöse Carbonvariante: 

Pancho Fabric AM30 (Pirope), 30mm Maulweite, 465g-Carbonfelge (die haben sie sonst in ihrem "Superenduro"-LRS, die sollte also "alles" aushalten), ca. 1550g gesamt. 



Bgzl. Optik bin ich noch ein bissl unsicher, aber die Daten sind wild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (3. September 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Was Neues bei meinem: der Laufradsatz in meinem Ripley - Newmen XA 25 mit DT 350 - hält meinem Fahrstil nicht so ganz stand. Hinten dauernd lockere Speichen. Aber gut, ist halt auch nur eine 400g-Felge und ich hab 80kg.
> 
> Ansonsten aber schön leicht (1530g oder so) und recht komfortabel, weil die Felgenchen wohl nicht die steifsten sein können.
> 
> ...


Krass 😍 was für geileLaufräder! Glückwunsch

Ich bin in der Zwischenzeit noch einige andere Bikes gefahren und suche krampfhaft nach einem Grund für ein neues Bike. Es liegen alle Teile für einen neuen Rahmen bereit, inklusive TS PCA HD und AXS XX1. Aber kein Bike kommt an mein Ripley V4 ran. 

Ich glaube bei mir könnte es auch so ein traumhafter LRS werden, ich würde wahrscheinlich auf eine leichtere Variante gehen, da ich mein Bike nicht so hart ran nehme.


----------



## dino113 (3. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Aber kein Bike kommt an mein Ripley V4 ran.


Warum nicht?
Finde da ein RM Element sehr spannend.

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen für meine Frau. Das Ibis könnte ich mir da sehr gut vorstellen.
Ansonsten Spur(fahre ich selber) oder halt das Element. Sind gerade meine Favoriten.

Und das neue Top Fuel


----------



## davez (3. September 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Finde da ein RM Element sehr spannend.
> 
> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen für meine Frau. Das Ibis könnte ich mir da sehr gut vorstellen.
> Ansonsten Spur(fahre ich selber) oder halt das Element. Sind gerade meine Favoriten.


Das Spur ist sehr vergleichbar und ich sehe keine echten Vorteile. Das Element bin ich noch nicht gefahren, habe einiges Positives darüber gehört


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. September 2022)

Ich könnte mir auch nur das Element als Nachfolger vorstellen. 

Spark: lässiges Rad, aber schaut aus wie ein E-Bike. 
Spur: echt schön und cool, aber auf 120mm-Gabel ausgelegt. 

Von daher: weiterhin Ripley.


----------



## dino113 (4. September 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Spur: echt schön und cool, aber auf 120mm-Gabel ausgelegt.


Ich fahre es mit einer 130er Pike. Passt so perfekt für mich. 



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Von daher: weiterhin Ripley.


Konnte ich leider bisher nicht testen. Stand bei mir nach dem Spur ganz oben auf der Liste. Eigentlich meine Nr.1, dann ging ganz plötzlich ein Frameset in XL her. Und da konnte ich nach der Probefahrt nicht nein sagen. 



davez schrieb:


> Aber kein Bike kommt an mein Ripley V4 ran.


Da hätte ich mir etwas mehr an Begründung gewünscht, was das Ripley so überzeugend macht.


----------



## davez (4. September 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Da hätte ich mir etwas mehr an Begründung gewünscht, was das Ripley so überzeugend macht.


Leider bin ich in der Objektivierung von Vergleichen bei Bikes schlecht. Deshalb bin ich dazu schlichtweg nicht in der Lage. Es gibt ganz viele Tests auch auf YT von Leuten, die das gut können. Dass sich eine Reihe von Testern das Bike privat gekauft haben, ist zumindest ein interessantes Indiz, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung nicht alleine bin.

Ich gehöre zu denjenigen, die auch gerne bergauf fahren. Bis jetzt bin ich kein anderes Bike gehfahren, was so gut klettert. Gleichzeitig fühlt sich die Dämpfung nach mehr an, als die Zahlen hergeben. Das Bike ist für lange Touren, auch aufgrund des geringen Gewichts, gut geeignet. Je nach Reifenwahl kann man die Charakteristik stark verändern.

Ich glaube die aufgezählten Bikes spielen alle in der gleichen Liga, Das sind wahrscheinlich nur Nuancen in Unterschieden.

@FloImSchnee Lustig, um das Spark schleiche ich tatsächlich rum. An die Optik habe ich mich einigermaßen gewöhnt. Die Spannbreite von Gabeln mit denen das Bike anscheinend gut funktioniert finde ich spannend und auch dass man es als Leichtgewicht aufbauen kann


----------



## dino113 (4. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> . Es gibt ganz viele Tests auch auf YT von Leuten, die das gut können.


Glaube, die habe ich fast alle gesehen 😁


davez schrieb:


> Dass sich eine Reihe von Testern das Bike privat gekauft haben, ist zumindest ein interessantes Indiz


Denke ich auch.
Der MTB YumYum war ja total begeistert vom Ripley.
Der Tester von Biners Edge hat sich aber ein Spur zugelegt 😁


davez schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu denjenigen, die auch gerne bergauf fahren. Bis jetzt bin ich kein anderes Bike gehfahren, was so gut klettert.


Meine Frau und ich kommen vom XC. Gut klettern muss es definitiv, da Lifte und Motoren für uns Tabu sind. Und genau deshalb und weil es auch sehr leicht ist, finde ich es sehr interessant.


davez schrieb:


> Ich glaube die aufgezählten Bikes spielen alle in der gleichen Liga, Das sind wahrscheinlich nur Nuancen in Unterschieden.


Denke ich auch. Ist halt immer die Frage, was gerade hergeht.

Danke, für deine ausführliche Antwort 👍

Sollte jemand  zwischen München und Mittenwald ein Ripley V4  in Größe M mal zum anrollen haben, darf er mir gerne ne PN schicken. Auch wenn jemand sein Frameset verkaufen möchte.


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Ich glaube die aufgezählten Bikes spielen alle in der gleichen Liga, Das sind wahrscheinlich nur Nuancen in Unterschieden.


Genau das denke ich auch.


----------



## Homer4 (4. September 2022)

Spur sieht mir viel zu geleckt aus, zu perfekt.


----------



## cosmos (6. September 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> ich habe noch einige Teile im Keller und schleiche (neben einigen anderen Kandidaten) auch etwas um das Ripley AF, da ich mit dessen großem Bruder recht happy bin. Beim RipmoAF bin ich aber erst mit dem CC-Link im Hinterbau glücklich geworden, daher die Frage ob das Ripley AF auch so eine komische original Kennlinie hat? Aus den Tests/Reviews werde ich diesbzgl nicht schlau, bzw die decken sich eh alle nicht wirklich. Hat auch jemand beide und kann die vergleichen? Das RipleyAF wäre dann mehr als AM/DC gedacht, mit leichten und schnellen Reifen. Fürs göbere habe ich ja andere Räder...


Ich bin Ripley CF/Ripmo AF auf einer anspruchsvollen 50km Runde im Wochenabstand gegeneinander Probe gefahren. Die Bikes sind nicht so weit auseinander, wie es der Federweg vermuten lässt. Ripley für die, die mehr tourenlastig unterwegs sind und Ripmo für die, die das Extra an Federweg brauchen. Das Ripmo AF ist ja schon etwas progressiver ausgelegt als das CF und da du dir ja trotzdem noch den CC-Link gegönnt hast (und wohl auch brauchst), scheinst du etwas gröber unterwegs zu sein. 
Das Ripley AF hat gegenüber dem CF wohl auch eine etwas progressivere Kinematik und dürfte sich in etwa in dem Bereich von Ripmo 1 CF  zu Ripmo AF /CF 2 bewegen (so zumindest meine Vermutung, denn genaue Infos findet man nicht) und das war für dich ja immer noch nicht progressiv genug. Nun hat das Ripley ja nicht die gleichen Reserven wie ein Ripmo und die Frage ist, ob die Progression des Ripley AFs nicht ausreichend für dich und den angedachten Einsatzbereich wäre. Da hilft wohl nur Probefahren. Ich für meinen Teil bin aber mit meinem Float X im Ripley sehr zufrieden. Spricht gut an, rauscht nicht durch und mit dem extra Volumenspacer (und dem Anschlagelastomer im Dämpfer) sind Durchschläge kein Thema. Den Seriendämpfer (DPS) fand ich etwas harsch im Ansprechen und auch sonst unkomfortabler. Der Float X kann eigentlich alles besser. 120mm bleiben es aber trotzdem, daran ändert ein anderer Dämpfer auch nichts. Ich fahre damit aber auch auf den Rumpelstrecken im Bikepark rum. Geht auch, muss man irgendwann halt den Lenker fester halten...
Aber mal was Anderes: Du besitzt schon ein Ripmo. Das ist mega effizient für ein AM/Enduro. Ich habe echt lange überlegt, ob ich nicht doch das Ripmo nehmen soll, obwohl ich oft Touren um die 50km mit 1500hm und manchmal auch Touren bis 100km und 3000+hm fahre. Das Ganze gerne mit ordentlichen Abfahrten garniert. Bikepark bin ich auch ab und an (wenn auch nicht auf den Mega-Jumplines). Letztlich habe ich mich fürs Ripley AF entschieden, weil ich die etwas bessere Langstreckentauglichkeit für mich höher bewertet habe. Ich bin grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung, aber ich erwische mich hin und wieder trotzdem mit der Frage, ob ein Ripmo nicht doch passender gewesen wäre. Hätte ich ein Ripmo, würde ich mich das andersrum garantiert auch fragen. 
100% sicher bin ich aber bei Folgendem: Ein Ripley mit schwerem LRS und DD-Reifen ist garantiert langsamer als ein Ripmo mit leichtem LRS und Trail-Bereifung. Wäre ich du und hätte ein gut funktionierendes Ripmo, würde ich mein Geld lieber in einen leichten LRS mit leicht rollender Bereifung stecken. Vielleicht ist das ja auch eine Option für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (6. September 2022)

@cosmos danke für die tolle Gegenüberstellung!   

Sagen wir mal so, die "Problematik" besteht darin, dass ich letztens ein anderes Rad geschlachtet und den Rahmen evrkauft habe, welches ich nur sehr selten gefahren bin, da es oversized war. Das RipmoAF ist derzeit das Rad welches ich super gerne in den Bergen fahre, da es effizient bergauf geht und bergab sehr spaßig und wendig ist. Anfangs bin ich mit dem Ripmo nicht so warm geworden, sowohl mit dem DPX2 als auch dem Hover habe ich den Hinterbau relativ leicht zum Durchschlagen gebracht und ich bin nicht sonderlich schwer (75kg) und fahre auch nicht hart. Erst mit 20% Sag oder drunter wurde es besser, aber das hat sich nicht mehr schön angefühlt, eher wie ein 120mm Rad. Daher der CC Link und mit dem ist jetzt alles gut.  

Zurück zum "Problem", ich habe jetzt den Keller noch voll schöner Teile und die passen alle sehr gut an ein Ripley bzgl Montage-Standards, Einbaumaße etc. Außerdem ist die Geo fast identisch zum RimpoAF... daher weiß ich, dass mir das taugen wird. Idee ist halt ein kurz-hubiges Trail-Bike (130mm vorne und 120mm hinten) welches sich mit den enstprechenden Reifen (leichter & schneller) vom Ripmo abhebt bzw unterscheidet. Beim Ripmo tendiere ich derzeit nämlich auch wieder zu schwereren Reifen, da ich innerhalb eines Jahres jetzt 4 Reifen in der 1000gr Klasse  kaputt bekommen habe. Wie gesagt, ich finde ich fahre nicht sonderlich hart. Aber gerade erst hat es mir am Sonntag einen Ausflug in den Bergen ruiniert, weil ich mir die Reifenflanke zerstört hat. Daher würde ich hier lieber noch etwas mehr Gewicht in Kauf nehmen, aber für die lokalen Trails was leichteres. Beim Ripley wäre ich auf der sicheren Seite bzgl Geo und den Anbauteilen, die ich habe. 

Andere Ideen hatten bisher alle nen Haken, einzig das MDE Carve ist neben dem Ripley noch auf der Liste...


----------



## cosmos (6. September 2022)

@Osti Kann ich verstehen, wenn die Teile eh schon da sind. Go for it. Und neues Bike ist halt neues Bike.  
Das MDE-Carve ist auch cool, hätte mir aber einen zu steilen Sitzwinkel und als 29er auch zu lange Kettenstreben. Da ist für mich das Ripley "spot on".


----------



## Homer4 (6. September 2022)

Einmal lange Kettenstreben, immer lange Kettenstreben


----------



## cosmos (6. September 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Einmal lange Kettenstreben, immer lange Kettenstreben


Da sagt der Eine so, der andere so


----------



## davez (6. September 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> @cosmos danke für die tolle Gegenüberstellung!
> 
> Sagen wir mal so, die "Problematik" besteht darin, dass ich letztens ein anderes Rad geschlachtet und den Rahmen evrkauft habe, welches ich nur sehr selten gefahren bin, da es oversized war. Das RipmoAF ist derzeit das Rad welches ich super gerne in den Bergen fahre, da es effizient bergauf geht und bergab sehr spaßig und wendig ist. Anfangs bin ich mit dem Ripmo nicht so warm geworden, sowohl mit dem DPX2 als auch dem Hover habe ich den Hinterbau relativ leicht zum Durchschlagen gebracht und ich bin nicht sonderlich schwer (75kg) und fahre auch nicht hart. Erst mit 20% Sag oder drunter wurde es besser, aber das hat sich nicht mehr schön angefühlt, eher wie ein 120mm Rad. Daher der CC Link und mit dem ist jetzt alles gut.
> 
> ...


Ahh, jetzt kommen wir zum Pudels Kern 😉😂
Du suchst einen Grund für ein neues Bike 😉 Brüder im Geiste sind wir 😂


----------



## samilio (6. September 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> Zurück zum "Problem", ich habe jetzt den Keller noch voll schöner Teile und die passen alle sehr gut an ein Ripley bzgl Montage-Standards, Einbaumaße etc.


Hey, das ist ein Hobby und als solches muss nicht immer jede Kaufentscheidung allein rational begründet sein. Das darf auch emotional sein und wenn du Bock auf das Ripley hast: Go For It! Ist ein wahnsinnig gutes Bike, mit dem du viel Freude haben wirst


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. September 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Einmal lange Kettenstreben, immer lange Kettenstreben


Ja, die Vermutung hab ich auch, nach meinen ersten Ausfahrten mit meinem neuen Propain Spindrift XL (445mm KS)

Interessant jedenfalls, dass alle - in meinen Augen - interessanten vergleichbaren Räder (Ripley, RM Element, Transition Spur) recht kurze Kettenstreben haben und, was in dem Preisbereich schon eher nimmer so ganz angemessen ist, in allen Rahmengrößen gleich kurze KS.

EDIT: konkret gestört haben mich die 432mm KS allerdings auch noch nie, an meinem XL-Ripley. Und spielerisch ist es, das taugt mir.


----------



## davez (7. September 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> @cosmos danke für die tolle Gegenüberstellung!
> 
> Sagen wir mal so, die "Problematik" besteht darin, dass ich letztens ein anderes Rad geschlachtet und den Rahmen evrkauft habe, welches ich nur sehr selten gefahren bin, da es oversized war. Das RipmoAF ist derzeit das Rad welches ich super gerne in den Bergen fahre, da es effizient bergauf geht und bergab sehr spaßig und wendig ist. Anfangs bin ich mit dem Ripmo nicht so warm geworden, sowohl mit dem DPX2 als auch dem Hover habe ich den Hinterbau relativ leicht zum Durchschlagen gebracht und ich bin nicht sonderlich schwer (75kg) und fahre auch nicht hart. Erst mit 20% Sag oder drunter wurde es besser, aber das hat sich nicht mehr schön angefühlt, eher wie ein 120mm Rad. Daher der CC Link und mit dem ist jetzt alles gut.
> 
> ...


Wenn es zeitlich nicht drängt, würde ich bis zum Herbst warten. Die Fahrradindustrie hat die Lager voll bzw groß geordert. Da könnte es Schnäppchen geben. Schon jetzt sieht man beim Zubehör ungewöhnlich früh im Jahr Rabatte.

Schau mal bei Bikepacking.com, die haben einen netten Vergleich der Bikes gemacht im Rahmen des Tests des Element. Mein Eindruck ist, dass das SC Tallboy als "Mini Enduro" das eine Ende der Kategorie und das Ripley das andere Ende ("tourentauglich") verkörpern. Dazwischen siedeln sich das Element und Spur an.


----------



## dino113 (7. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Die Fahrradindustrie hat die Lager voll


Habe ich auch am Wochenende von einem Kumpel gehört. Und nach den ganzen Preissteigerungen will niemand das teure Zeugs kaufen. Denke auch, dass es bald ordentlich Rabatte gibt. 


davez schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist, dass das SC Tallboy als "Mini Enduro" das eine Ende der Kategorie und das Ripley das andere Ende ("tourentauglich") verkörpern. Dazwischen siedeln sich das Element und Spur an.


So hört es sich zumindest bei den ganzen YouTubern an. Da sind die sich eigentlich alle einig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (8. September 2022)

@Osti Du musst gar nicht mehr warten. Die Rabatte gibt es jetzt schon. Der Preis ist sehr gut. 





__





						GO CYCLE - premium bicycles and components
					

GO CYCLE - premium bicycles and components



					www.gocycle.de


----------



## Osti (8. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> @Osti Du musst gar nicht mehr warten. Die Rabatte gibt es jetzt schon. Der Preis ist sehr gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Dir, aus monetären Gründen käme aber nur das RipleyAF in Frage. Da habe ich auch ein ordentliches Angebot bekommen, aber noch nicht da wo ich es denn gerne hätte.


----------



## supercollider (8. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> @Osti Du musst gar nicht mehr warten. Die Rabatte gibt es jetzt schon. Der Preis ist sehr gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rabat ist relativ, man könnte auch sagen: Rücknahme der Preiserhöhung 
Ist ja nur knapp unter dem regulären Preis von vor 18 Monaten.


----------



## Osti (8. September 2022)

ja, Du hast recht. Da das ganze Projekt ja eh unter einem halbwegs festen Vernunfts-Budget steht, habe ich bei der DC Konkurrenz aus Kanada zugegriffen.


----------



## davez (8. September 2022)

supercollider schrieb:


> Rabat ist relativ, man könnte auch sagen: Rücknahme der Preiserhöhung
> Ist ja nur knapp unter dem regulären Preis von vor 18 Monaten.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere lag der Listenpreis bei ca. 3,4 oder 3,5k beim V4 als es raus kam. 3.2k hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen in Deutschland. Durch den Generalimporteur haben die Händler wenig Spielraum.
Schau Dir mal den Wertverlust des EUR gegenüber dem Dollar an, das sind alleine 20% und Inflation nochmals 10% seit 2019. Wenn man das noch rein rechnet, ist der Preis super


----------



## supercollider (9. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere lag der Listenpreis bei ca. 3,4 oder 3,5k beim V4 als es raus kam. 3.2k hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen in Deutschland. Durch den Generalimporteur haben die Händler wenig Spielraum.
> Schau Dir mal den Wertverlust des EUR gegenüber dem Dollar an, das sind alleine 20% und Inflation nochmals 10% seit 2019. Wenn man das noch rein rechnet, ist der Preis super


Hast Recht es lag bei 3400,- Ende 2020 das hatte ich falsch in Erinnerung. (Dachte es wären 3300,- gewesen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (10. September 2022)

Interessante Diskussionen hier 👍 Lese schon länger mit. Ich habe den direkten Vergleich Ripmo V1 vs. Ripley V4. Wer die eierlegende Wollmilchsau sucht, muss definitiv zum Ripmo greifen. Das ist ein Rad für alles. Man ist nie schlecht angezogen.

Aber hier gehts ja ums Ripley. Da muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich nicht unbedingt verstehe warum teilweise der Versuch unternommen wird daraus eine Mini-Enduro zu machen. Gerade bei den Reifen:

BikeYoke Nobelhobel #1

Jasper Jauch ist sein Tallboy auch mit Schwalbe Super Gravity Ultra Soft gefahren. Kann, muss nicht.

Ja, man kommt mit robusten Reifen nah ans Ripmo ran. Mir fehlen zum Beispiel über die gesamte Borderline in Freiburg nur ein paar Sekunden. Wenn es im Sommer griffig und trocken ist. Setup war bei bei beiden Bikes Conti Kaiser Projekt vorne/Conti Xynotal Endurance hinten. Aber man sollte die Strecke sehr gut kennen, darf keine groben Schnitzer einbauen und muss physisch viel mehr Einsatz bringen.

Konterkariert aber komplett den DC-Ansatz. Ich will ja gerade nicht Ballern mit einem Ripley. Dann brauche ich aber unabhängig von der restlichen Ausstattung leichte Laufräder und halbwegs gut rollende Reifen. Ich habe viel getestet. Hans Dampf soft vorne/Nobby Nic Speedgrip hinten ist meine aktuell favorisierte Kombi. DHR II / Dissector 2C Dual Compound ist ebenfalls nett. Allerdings mit leichten Abstrichen beim Rollwiderstand hinten.

Hier mein bisheriger Aufbau




Ist das einzige Bild mit aktuellen Komponenten. Die Reifen-Kombi vom Bild kann ich nicht empfehlen. Mountain King definitiv zu schwachbrüstig. Trail King zwar mit mega Grip im Winter/Schlamm. Aber selbst vorne absoluter Bremsklotz.

Laufräder i9 Hydra/Newmen SL A.30 sind mir definitiv zu schwer. Gedanklich hatte ich schon seit längerem  meinen Dreambuild im Kopf. i9/Newmen LRS war Übernahme vom schlagartig ausgefallenen Vorgänger Saturn 11.

Here we go: 1394g mit Freigabe für alle Arten von Geländesport vom Felgenhersteller.









Warte noch auf Reifen. HD soft ist nicht zu bekommen. Wird jetzt erstmal ein NN soft. Bin gespannt 😍


----------



## davez (10. September 2022)

coastalwolf schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussionen hier 👍 Lese schon länger mit. Ich habe den direkten Vergleich Ripmo V1 vs. Ripley V4. Wer die eierlegende Wollmilchsau sucht, muss definitiv zum Ripmo greifen. Das ist ein Rad für alles. Man ist nie schlecht angezogen.
> 
> Aber hier gehts ja ums Ripley. Da muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich nicht unbedingt verstehe warum teilweise der Versuch unternommen wird daraus eine Mini-Enduro zu machen. Gerade bei den Reifen:
> 
> ...


Wo hast Du Deinen LRS bestellt? Die Felgen sehen super aus.

Ich glaube es geht den Wenigsten hier darum, aus dem Ripley ein "Mini-Enduro" zu machen, sondern einfach auf ihre persönlichen Vorlieben und Bedürfnisse abzustimmen.

Jeder nutzt das Bike anders und in unterschiedlichen Gegenden.

Diesen Sommer hatte ich mir ein Hardtail aufgebaut für einfache Touren (Yeti ARC). Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Vorteile des HT bergauf sehr überschaubar, die Nachteile bergab aber deutlich gegenüber dem Ripley. Deshalb werde ich mich von dem HT wieder trennen und mir eine zweiten, leichten LRS für das Ripley zulegen.

Dabei will ich einen deutlichen Unterschied bei der Reifenwahl zwischen den LRS. Einmal tourentauglich mit wenig Rollwiderstand für trockenes Wetter und das andere Mal mit ordentlich Grip auch bei schlechtem Wetter und steileren Trails.

Das hat dann nichts mit "Mini-Enduro" zu tun sondern mit dem Sicherheitsgefühl, das mir die Reifen mit tiefem Profil auf rutschigem Untergrund vermitteln.


----------



## coastalwolf (10. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Wo hast Du Deinen LRS bestellt? Die Felgen sehen super aus.
> 
> Ich glaube es geht den Wenigsten hier darum, aus dem Ripley ein "Mini-Enduro" zu machen, sondern einfach auf ihre persönlichen Vorlieben und Bedürfnisse abzustimmen.
> 
> ...


Ich baue meine Laufräder immer selber 😇 Teile sind von r2. Auf Carbon-Ti gibts aktuell mit Code 15%. Die Duke-Felgen sind mit Ihrem asymmetrischen Profil und den unterschiedlichen Querschnitten für vorne/hinten fast schon als innovativ zu bezeichnen. Zumindest im Vergleich zu Newmen/DT und den anderen "Großserienherstellern". Bei Newmen Alu-Felgen habe ich immer wieder das Problem, dass sich hinten die Speichen lockern. In Anliegern und bei Sprüngen kommt es aufgrund der relativ zähen/weichen Alu-Legierungen immer wieder zur kompletten Entlastung der Speichen auf der non-drive-side. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. An meinen Skills beim Aufbauen kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Am schnellsten hatte ich mit einem Newmen-Komplettlaufrad Probleme. Die 340g X.A.30 von Newmen ist mir für hinten definitiv zu riskant. Die Duke-Felgen wiegen vorne/hinten 390g. Maulweite hinten ist allerdings zugunsten der Stabilität um 3mm reduziert. Clever👍 Gibt auch noch die Hardcore-Kombi 32/29mm von Duke.

Speichen/Nippel ist in Sachen Verfügbarkeit eine Katastrophe. Als ich im Mai und Juli eigentlich schon "ready" zum Bestellen war, ist es jeweils daran gescheitert.
Aktuell gibt es quasi keinen schwarzen Sapim-Nippel. Blue Steel bei der Rahmenfarbe habe ich daher direkt aufgegriffen. Silberne Nippel und links/rechts vom Ventil blau.

Zwei Laufradsätze hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Ganz allgemein sage ich nur. Ripmo und Ripley müssen sich bei Zwischensprints deutlich unterscheiden. Das Ripley muss sich viel leichtfüßiger anfühlen. Ansonsten kann man gleich Ripmo fahren. Letztendlich kann natürlich jeder nach seinen eigenen Vorlieben aufbauen 👍

Ganz allgemein zum Ripley. Das Rad begeistert mich immer wieder mit seiner ausbalancierten Geometrie. Es wird nicht allzu nervös in schnellen, ruppigen Passagen. Genial im verblockten Gelände. Selbst wenn es etwas steiler wird. Für mich das perfekte Bike bei einer klassischen Alpenüberquerung. Und vor allem genial auf den flowigen Hometrails. Man kann so schön Pumpen und mit dem Gelände spielen. Gefällt mir.

Interessant finde ich immer die persönlichen Kritikpunkte. Dreimal jammern auf hohem Niveau von mir zum Ibis. Die 175mm Kurbeln haben trotz 140mm Gabel zu oft Bodenkontakt. 505mm Reach in XL in Verbindung mit den kurzen Kettenstreben heißt immer schön Gewicht aufs Vorderrad. In der einen oder anderen Kurve auf Schotterwegen ist mir beim "Dahinträumen" schon mehrmals fast das Vorderrad weggerutscht. Bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit und großen Wurzel bzw. Steinkanten neigt der Hinterbau zum "Einhaken". Könnte daran liegen, dass sich der DW-Hinterbau über Kettenzug schön stabilisiert. Aber eben auch leicht verhärtet. Ansatzweise auch beim Ripmo erfahrbar. Bloß weniger ausgeprägt. Just my two cents 🤘


----------



## supercollider (11. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Wo hast Du Deinen LRS bestellt? Die Felgen sehen super aus.
> 
> Ich glaube es geht den Wenigsten hier darum, aus dem Ripley ein "Mini-Enduro" zu machen, sondern einfach auf ihre persönlichen Vorlieben und Bedürfnisse abzustimmen.
> 
> ...



So sieht es bei mir auch aus. Ich fahre meines oft mit einem 2.6er reifen vorne und 2.4 hinten, aber nicht weil ich es zu einem Endurodasein zwingen will, sondern weil ich sehr viel sehr technische Sachen fahre (also eher langsam und eher drumrumzirkeln als draufhalten). Gleichzeitig will ich aber die Verspieltheit des Ripleys und vor allem will ich keinen Hinterbau der alles wegbügelt und kein Feedback gibt. (Nicht falsch vergehen, für seine 120mm Arbeit das ding hervorragend). Und so sind die persönlichen vorlieben eben immer anders. Das schöne am Ripley ist, dass es sowohl in die eine wie auch in die andere Richtung Potential hat.

Bezüglich leichtem Laufradsatz: Da kann ich entweder die Pi.Rope empfehlen oder schau mal bei slowbuild.de ich habe mich getraut die Newmen x.a.30 zu nehmen das ist echt ultraleich und der hat Top Preise. Hab ihn mit 1250g und einer dt 240 gewogen. Hängt halt dann doch sehr von der persönlichen Fahrweise ab ob die gehen.

@coastalwolf das mit den zu niedrigen tretlager kann ich auch bestätigen, da muss man im technischen Trail bergauf doch immer gut die Kurbelumdrehungen im Blick haben. Wäre tatsächlich mein einziger echter Schmerzpunkt. Bei mir wiederum klettert das Ding im technischen Gelände überragend finde ich, aber hängt vermutlich auch wie immer stark von der persönlichen Fahrweise ab. Zumindest klettert es um Längen besser als alle meinen bisherigen Fullys, hängt also vielleicht auch vom Vergleichsmaterial ab neben der Fahrweise


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. September 2022)

170mm-Kurbeln sind daher heutzutage viel üblicher als 175er.


----------



## supercollider (11. September 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> 170mm-Kurbeln sind daher heutzutage viel üblicher als 175er.


“leider„ bin ich 193cm groß und ein langbeiner. Da ist die 175er schon passender, 170 fühlt sich für mich nicht gut an.


----------



## cosmos (11. September 2022)

coastalwolf schrieb:


> Ich baue meine Laufräder immer selber 😇 Teile sind von r2. Auf Carbon-Ti gibts aktuell mit Code 15%. Die Duke-Felgen sind mit Ihrem asymmetrischen Profil und den unterschiedlichen Querschnitten für vorne/hinten fast schon als innovativ zu bezeichnen. Zumindest im Vergleich zu Newmen/DT und den anderen "Großserienherstellern". Bei Newmen Alu-Felgen habe ich immer wieder das Problem, dass sich hinten die Speichen lockern. In Anliegern und bei Sprüngen kommt es aufgrund der relativ zähen/weichen Alu-Legierungen immer wieder zur kompletten Entlastung der Speichen auf der non-drive-side. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. An meinen Skills beim Aufbauen kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Am schnellsten hatte ich mit einem Newmen-Komplettlaufrad Probleme. Die 340g X.A.30 von Newmen ist mir für hinten definitiv zu riskant. Die Duke-Felgen wiegen vorne/hinten 390g. Maulweite hinten ist allerdings zugunsten der Stabilität um 3mm reduziert. Clever👍 Gibt auch noch die Hardcore-Kombi 32/29mm von Duke.
> 
> Speichen/Nippel ist in Sachen Verfügbarkeit eine Katastrophe. Als ich im Mai und Juli eigentlich schon "ready" zum Bestellen war, ist es jeweils daran gescheitert.
> Aktuell gibt es quasi keinen schwarzen Sapim-Nippel. Blue Steel bei der Rahmenfarbe habe ich daher direkt aufgegriffen. Silberne Nippel und links/rechts vom Ventil blau.
> ...


Duke Felgen habe ich auch verbaut, allerdings 2x CrazyStar (Al) in der VR-Version. Mit Erase-Naben, D-Light-Speichen und Polyax-Nippeln auf ziemlich exakt 1700g. Für um die 600€ gewichtstechnisch ok, optisch lecker, robust und der Sound begeistert (mich). Ließen sich super aufbauen. Tubeless auch easy. Duke macht auf jeden Fall vieles richtig.
Carbonfelgen sind nicht so ganz mein Ding, aber in Kombi mit den Carbon-Ti-Naben ist das gewichtsmäßig mal ne Ansage. Und die sind auf jeden Fall auch noch mit ASTM-4 klassifiziert, meine nur 3, obwohl die sehr robust wirken.



coastalwolf schrieb:


> Ganz allgemein zum Ripley. Das Rad begeistert mich immer wieder mit seiner ausbalancierten Geometrie. Es wird nicht allzu nervös in schnellen, ruppigen Passagen. Genial im verblockten Gelände. Selbst wenn es etwas steiler wird. Für mich das perfekte Bike bei einer klassischen Alpenüberquerung. Und vor allem genial auf den flowigen Hometrails. Man kann so schön Pumpen und mit dem Gelände spielen. Gefällt mir.


Absolut 



coastalwolf schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich immer die persönlichen Kritikpunkte. Dreimal jammern auf hohem Niveau von mir zum Ibis. Die 175mm Kurbeln haben trotz 140mm Gabel zu oft Bodenkontakt. 505mm Reach in XL in Verbindung mit den kurzen Kettenstreben heißt immer schön Gewicht aufs Vorderrad. In der einen oder anderen Kurve auf Schotterwegen ist mir beim "Dahinträumen" schon mehrmals fast das Vorderrad weggerutscht. Bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit und großen Wurzel bzw. Steinkanten neigt der Hinterbau zum "Einhaken". Könnte daran liegen, dass sich der DW-Hinterbau über Kettenzug schön stabilisiert. Aber eben auch leicht verhärtet. Ansatzweise auch beim Ripmo erfahrbar. Bloß weniger ausgeprägt. Just my two cents 🤘


Wie @FloImSchnee schon anmerkte, sind 170er Kurbeln bei den tiefen Tretlagern heutzutage empfehlenswerter. An meinem alten Yeti, dass ein ähnlich tiefes Tretlager hatte, bin ich mal an einem Stein hängen geblieben, als ich aus einer Kompression raus im Wiegetritt beschleunigen wollte. Da hats mich komplett otb aus dem Bike gehebelt. Ist zum Glück nichts passiert. Seitdem fahr ich 170er-Kurbeln und bin vorsichtiger. 
Kettenstreben sind bei XL wahrscheinlich tatsächlich etwas kurz. In L für mich aber perfekt. Mit wegrutschendem VR hatte ich zum Glück noch keine Probleme. Das ist aber in der Tat nicht mehr zeitgemäß über alle Rahmengrößen hinweg die gleichen KS-Länge anzubieten.
Der DW-Hinterbau verhärtet massiv unter Pedalgestampfe (was nicht heißt, dass es bei normalem, leichten Peadlieren nicht trotzdem etwas wippt) und gibt trotzdem noch überraschend viel frei, wenn ein Schlag von unten kommt. Nichtsdestotrotz ist das natürlich ein Nachteil von viel Anti-Squat. Aktiv wie ein Bike mit wenig Anti-Squat berghoch kann es nicht sein. Ist immer ein Kompromiss. Ich finde, der ist ganz gut gelungen. Ich bin vor zwei Wochen ein etwa 20m langes und ca. 20% steiles Feld aus gröberen Steinen und fetten Wurzeln aus Spaß hochgefahren. Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich es packe, aber das Bike hat es geschafft. Grip war immer ausreichend vorhanden. Beeindruckend.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Was für eine Rahmentasche hast du? Ich überlege mir die Porc-Chop-Bag anzuschaffen, finde deine aber irgendwie "schöner". Bist du zufrieden?


----------



## davez (11. September 2022)

@coastalwolf @cosmos 
Jetzt macht Ihr mich echt neugierig. Wie schwierig ist der Selbstaufbau der Laufräder? Über die Jahre habe ich trotz zweier linker Hände 😂 nach und nach alles am Bike selbst repariert (inklusive press-fit Lager). Das einzige, woran ich mich noch nicht gewagt habe, ist der der Aufbau von Laufrädern. Was muss ich an Werkzeug investieren und wie groß ist das "Fuck-up Potential"?

@supercollider Um die Piropes bin ich schon eine Weile herumgeschlichen. Ich hatte auf ein gutes Angebot gewartet, aber bis jetzt noch nichts gesehen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. September 2022)

supercollider schrieb:


> “leider„ bin ich 193cm groß und ein langbeiner. Da ist die 175er schon passender, 170 fühlt sich für mich nicht gut an.


192cm bin ich auch, mich stört da nix.


----------



## cosmos (11. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> @coastalwolf @cosmos
> Jetzt macht Ihr mich echt neugierig. Wie schwierig ist der Selbstaufbau der Laufräder? Über die Jahre habe ich trotz zweier linker Hände 😂 nach und nach alles am Bike selbst repariert (inklusive press-fit Lager). Das einzige, woran ich mich noch nicht gewagt habe, ist der der Aufbau von Laufrädern. Was muss ich an Werkzeug investieren und wie groß ist das "Fuck-up Potential"?


Kommt drauf an, welche Ansprüche du hast. Wenn du für jede Seite perfekt homogene Speichenspannung bei gleichzeitig perfektem Rundlauf verlangst, dann wird es sehr, sehr frustrierend. Wenn du aber eine gewisse Toleranz verkraftest, es also nicht ganz 100% perfekt sein muss, dann klappt das auch. Natürlich reicht es nicht, die einfach zusammenzudengeln und dann einigermaßen rund zu zentrieren. In einem gewissen Rahmen sollte es schon homogen sein. Aber das kriegt man auch als Anfänger ganz gut hin. Dauert halt etwas länger als beim Profi. Ist aber wirklich keine Raketenwissenschaft. Einfach mal rantrauen. Den größten Frust hatte ich übrigens, als mir die Washer bei meinem ersten Versuch in die Hohlkammer abgehauen sind. Die passten gerade so in die Öffnung der Crest und waren schwer wieder rauszukriegen. Da ich echt noch keine gute Technik hatte, die Teile da sicher reinzukriegen, sind mir leider nicht wenige "verlorengegangen". Rest ging aber gut. Alle 4 bisher gebauten LRS laufen noch ordentlich. Werkzeug ist ein ordentlicher Zentrierständer (in meinem Fall Park-Tool-Klon von Bike-Discount), Tensiometer von Ali für 50€ (gerade als Anfänger ist das eine enorme Hilfe, um ein Gefühl für die Spannungen zu bekommen), ordentliche Zentrierschlüssel, zusätzlich habe ich noch Schlüssel für Squorx und DoubleSquare-Nippel, sowie so einen Nippelschraubendreher. Die braucht man aber nicht zwingend. Zentrierlehre habe ich bisher keine benutzt. Kosten irgendwas zwischen 200 und 250€. Das Gute ist, dass man das Werkzeug ja nicht nur zum Bauen nutzen kann, sondern auch zur Wartung.
Ich würde es einfach mal probieren. Gibt übrigens tolle Anleitungen im Netz. Klassiker: https://www.sheldonbrown.com/german/wheelbuilding.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (11. September 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> 170mm-Kurbeln sind daher heutzutage viel üblicher als 175er.


Führe mich nicht in Versuchung 🤣 Ich habe ja noch die "Übergangs"-XTR vom Beginn der 12-fach Zeit bei Shimano. Damals war ja irgendwas mit der Fabrik (Brand?) und man hat auf die Schnelle die alte XTR leicht modifiziert weiterverwendet.

Gegen 170mm habe ich nichts. Müsste lügen, wenn ich behaupten würde, dass ich an meinem anderen Radl den Unterschied 170/175 merke. Trotz 192cm Körpergröße und 93cm SL.

Ganz tief in mir drin verbinde ich mit den langen Touren auf dem Ripley aber schon eine 175er Kurbel. We will see...



cosmos schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Was für eine Rahmentasche hast du? Ich überlege mir die Porc-Chop-Bag anzuschaffen, finde deine aber irgendwie "schöner". Bist du zufrieden?



Das ist diese Tasche von evoc:


			https://r2-bike.com/EVOC-Rahmentasche-Multi-Frame-Pack-carbon-grey-M-10-l
		


Grundsätzlich perfekt passend für das Ibis-Rahmendesign (Schutzfolie nicht vergessen). Aber Achtung wegen der Rahmengrößen und Überstandshöhen. Passt in ein XL-Ripley easy rein. L wird auf jeden Fall auch gehen. Bei einem XL Ripmo V1 schon eher satt sitzend. Ggf. mal die 0,6l Variante ausprobieren. Die Tasche an sich ist top. Trotz anständigem Reißverschluss aber nur bei leichtem Regen komplett dicht.



davez schrieb:


> @coastalwolf @cosmos
> Jetzt macht Ihr mich echt neugierig. Wie schwierig ist der Selbstaufbau der Laufräder? Über die Jahre habe ich trotz zweier linker Hände 😂 nach und nach alles am Bike selbst repariert (inklusive press-fit Lager). Das einzige, woran ich mich noch nicht gewagt habe, ist der der Aufbau von Laufrädern. Was muss ich an Werkzeug investieren und wie groß ist das "Fuck-up Potential"?



@cosmos hatte Dir ja schon zu Tools und Skills sein Feedback gegeben. Ich habe einen Zentrierständer und ein Tensiometer von Centrimaster. Was ich daran schätze, sind die Messuhren. Mit Lichtspalt anpeilen wird es eben gleich eher gröber. In Sachen Skills kann ich mich nur anschließen. Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Anspruches. Gleichmäßige Speichenspannung bekomme ich mittlerweile perfekt hin. Höhen- und Seitenschlag erreiche ich zumindest das Newmen-Niveau. Was Whizz Wheels oder der LightWolf hinbekommen, konnte ich bis jetzt nicht vergleichen.
Generell hat Zentrieren leicht meditative Züge. Schnell abends eine Laufrad bauen, wird eher nichts. Außerdem gehts mit Carbonfelgen leichter als mit Alu. Einspeichen ist Straightpull einfacher als J-Bend.


----------



## davez (11. September 2022)

@cosmos @coastalwolf 
Tausend Dank Euch beiden. Tatsächlich habe ich heute stundenlang zu dem Thema Laufradbau im Netz recherchiert. Könnte tatsächlich ein Projekt für den Winter werden 

Next level Laufradbau habe ich auch gefunden.  Falls Ihr Eure eigenen Laufräder mit Textilspeichen bauen wollt  Abgesehen davon, dass der Aufwand unfassbar hoch ist, kann man mit dem Ansatz normale Felgen und normale Naben nutzen (was sehr cool ist).


----------



## coastalwolf (12. September 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Kann nur für's Ripley (Carbon) sprechen: finde ich gar nicht komisch. Habe einen größeren Volumensspacer im DPS eingebaut zwecks Progression/Durchschlagsschutz für Sprünge,
> fühlt sich seither sehr gut an.



Auf welchen Spacer (Farbe) bist Du gegangen? Habe mir das Set jetzt auch mal bestellt und brauche einen neuen "Startpunkt". Hatte den Dämpfer noch nicht offen. Grün/0,4 sollte laut ID ab Werk drin sein. 









						Fox Racing Shox Volume Spacer Kit für Float DPS
					

Volume Spacer Kit für Float DPS Dämpfer von Fox Racing Shox. Kompatibilität:Float DPS Dämpfer Herstellernummer:803-01-250 Lieferumfang:5 x Volume Spacer Fox Racing Shox




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## cosmos (13. September 2022)

@davez  Einfach mal anfangen. Das wird .

@coastalwolf: Danke für die Info bzgl. der Taschen. Habe die jetzt in S und M geordert. Hoffe natürlich, dass die größere passt. Werde berichten.


----------



## cosmos (13. September 2022)

Noch ne kure Rückmeldung zum Thema Knacken, was mich genervt hat. Ich konnte 2 Stellen ausfindig machen. Einmal war es die rechte Pedale, die geknackt hat. Habe bei einer längeren Bergauffahrt mit meinem Kleinen die Pedalen durchgerauscht. War lustig mit seinen Kinderpedalen. Und als er dann das Knacken hatte, war es klar. Lies sich im Stand überhaupt nicht provozieren. Pedale schien eigentlich ordentlich gefettet. Habs dann sauber gemacht und neu gefettet und siehe da, sie knackt nicht mehr.
Zweite Stelle, war der Bereich, Sattelstütze, Reduzierhülse (bei Vecnum benötigt) und Vecnum-Klemme. Obwohl schonmal ordentlich gefettet (wahrscheinlich zu viel), hatte sich dort Dreck gesammelt und ein fürchterliches Knarzen provoziert. Nach peniblem Reinigen und leichtem Fetten war dann auch Ruhe.
Bin gestern 60km gefahren und habe die Ruhe genossen. Hoffentlich bleibts so. Wobei irgendwann fängt es doch wieder irgendwo an


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. September 2022)

coastalwolf schrieb:


> Auf welchen Spacer (Farbe) bist Du gegangen?


Ich hab jetzt den orangen Spacer drin. 
(XL, 80kg)


----------



## coastalwolf (13. September 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den orangen Spacer drin.
> (XL, 80kg)



Danke. XL, 76 kg. Test am Wochenende ist fest eingeplant.


----------



## coastalwolf (24. September 2022)

Ich bin eigentlich bei neuen Bikes immer ein bisschen am Spielen mit dem Setup. Das Ripley-Projekt war eine Schnellgeburt. Ich brauchte für die anstehende Alpenüberquerung eines neues Rad, da die Marke mit dem N wohl doch besser in Asien schweißen lassen sollte 😇 Mit "set and forget" war ich eigentlich happy. Bis ich hier ein bisschen mitgelesen habe. Mit dem größeren Spacer funktioniert der Hinterbau definitiv besser. Dann noch an der Grip2 Kartusche gedreht (LSR raus) und schon macht das Ripley noch mehr Spaß.





Kurbellänge habe ich intensiv recherchiert. Auch wenn für Euch die 170mm gesetzt sind. Bei XL/192cm ergibt sich in Sachen Benchmark ein eindeutiges Bild. 175mm. Selbst SC hat in den Specs vom Tallboy ab M die lange Kurbel (gleiche Tretlagerhöhe). Bleibe somit meinem Bauchgefühl treu und spare 400€ für die XTR-Kurbel (bzw. investiere 475 Euro in eine Cyber Cranks 🙈). By the way. Die meisten Aufsetzer hatte ich an Stufen/Wurzeln bergauf. Vielleicht bilde ich es mir nur ein. Aber mit dem größeren Spacer ist es viel besser. Eine Schlüsselstelle über mehrere Wurzeln am Kybfelsen in Freiburg ging jetzt problemlos. 5 mal reproduzierbar.





Auf langen Touren fühlen sich 175mm einfach effektiver an 🤣 ...am Mittwoch war ich nochmals kurz/kurz auf dem Herzogenhorn😍

Zum Thema "hängen bleiben" vom Hinterbau ebenfalls ein bisschen Alchemie/Einbildung. Aber die 0,52 Grad Einrastwinkel der Hydra-Naben unterstützen jede Form von Pedalrückschlag bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit definitiv. Mein neuer LRS mit 6,4 Grad Einrastwinkel fühlt sich jedenfalls besser an. Einbildung? Keine Ahnung, ob man(n) das Rausfahren kann.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2022)

Fesches Radl!

Zur Kurbellänge: https://m.pinkbike.com/news/why-shorter-cranks-are-better-according-to-science.html

(Ich fahre bei 192cm seit Jahren nur mehr 170mm.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (25. September 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Mein Gedankenspiel ist, was wäre, wenn ich alle meine Bikes abgeben und nur eines behalten dürfte (ja, es sind viel zu viele...) - es wäre tatsächlich das Ripley.


..und Remco ist heute mit einer 170mm Kurbel Weltmeister geworden  😍 😇 









						Gallery: Remco Evenepoel’s Worlds-winning bike - CyclingTips
					

Sweat, sweat, sweat.




					cyclingtips.com


----------



## Affekopp (16. Oktober 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> 140mm ja (Pike Ultimate), Winkelsteuersatz nein.
> Taugt mir sehr so, fühlt sich bergab merklich fähiger an als zuvor, trotz nur 10mm Unterschied.



Ist jemand mal den passenden Deluxe Ultimate Dämpfer hinten gefahren. 

Gruß, Klaus


----------



## Affekopp (16. Oktober 2022)

cosmos schrieb:


> Aber mal was Anderes: Du besitzt schon ein Ripmo. Das ist mega effizient für ein AM/Enduro. Ich habe echt lange überlegt, ob ich nicht doch das Ripmo nehmen soll, obwohl ich oft Touren um die 50km mit 1500hm und manchmal auch Touren bis 100km und 3000+hm fahre. Das Ganze gerne mit ordentlichen Abfahrten garniert. Bikepark bin ich auch ab und an (wenn auch nicht auf den Mega-Jumplines). Letztlich habe ich mich fürs Ripley AF entschieden, weil ich die etwas bessere Langstreckentauglichkeit für mich höher bewertet habe. Ich bin grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung, aber ich erwische mich hin und wieder trotzdem mit der Frage, ob ein Ripmo nicht doch passender gewesen wäre. Hätte ich ein Ripmo, würde ich mich das andersrum garantiert auch fragen.
> 100% sicher bin ich aber bei Folgendem: Ein Ripley mit schwerem LRS und DD-Reifen ist garantiert langsamer als ein Ripmo mit leichtem LRS und Trail-Bereifung. Wäre ich du und hätte ein gut funktionierendes Ripmo, würde ich mein Geld lieber in einen leichten LRS mit leicht rollender Bereifung stecken. Vielleicht ist das ja auch eine Option für dich.



Ja, das Ripmo ist wirklich sehr effizient für ein Enduro. Ich fahre das V1 und sicherlich nicht Artgerecht primär im Touren Einsatz. Das Update mit leichtem 2.LRS und leichter rollenden Reifen habe ich bereits.

Ich hatte parallel das Spur. Ein tolles Bike und deutlich effizienter. Die Geo lässt viel zu, aber Rahmen + SID flexen spürbar mehr und schaffen daher bei weitem nicht das "Vertrauensgefühl". Daher musste es wieder gehen und daher habe ich auch einen 2ten leichteren LRS. Selbst ein Alu Banshee Phantom fühlt sich im Antritt deutlich gieriger an als das Ripmo. Hier verpufft ebenfalls deutlich weniger im Federweg. Ok, das Rad ist - wie das Spur - aus der 120mm Klasse, aber ich wollte auf die Effizienz im vgl. zum Ripmo hinaus.

Das Rimpo lässt im Direktvergleich auf langen Touren doch deutlich federn und daher auch etwas Spaß!

Vom Ripley erwarte ich mir dann doch deutlich mehr Effizienz. Zum einen schlägt es lt. aller Tests das Spur in der Antriebsneutralität/Effizienz deutlich, und das Ripley hat in diesem Segment eine lange Tradition.

Ich hadere gerade da Ripmo V1 gegen das Ripley V4 (mit Pike 140mm) zu tauschen, um meinen Präferenzen etwas gerechter zu werden.


----------



## LautSprecher (16. Oktober 2022)

Erste Runde nach meiner Corona-Erkrankung Ende August. Reine Asphalt-Tour mit knapp 10km. 

Es ist nichts mehr wie früher. 😤


----------



## dino113 (16. Oktober 2022)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1569219
> 
> Erste Runde nach meiner Corona-Erkrankung Ende August. Reine Asphalt-Tour mit knapp 10km.
> 
> Es ist nichts mehr wie früher. 😤


Hast du dir zum Exie noch ein Ripley gegönnt?


----------



## LautSprecher (16. Oktober 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Hast du dir zum Exie noch ein Ripley gegönnt?



Nein, ich habe mir zum Ripley ein Exie gegönnt! 

Das Ripley hab ich seit 2019 und wird noch lange bei mir bleiben. Bis zur Zwangspause hatte ich nie Gedanken an was anderes.

Der Plan war / ist das Ripley noch etwas aufzumöbeln, sprich GRIP2 + Float X + Trickstuff Piccola HD. Deutlich breiterer LRS und 200mm Bremsscheiben sind schon verbaut. Liegt dann mit vernünftigen Reifen bei ungefähr 11.6kg und ist eine absolute Trail-Rakete, völlig ausreichend für die Gegend Schwarzwald / Stuttgart (wohne direkt mitten drin).

Das Exie dann als KM-Fresser und XC-Feile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (16. Oktober 2022)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe mir zum Ripley ein Exie gegönnt!
> 
> Das Ripley hab ich seit 2019 und wird noch lange bei mir bleiben. Bis zur Zwangspause hatte ich nie Gedanken an was anderes.
> 
> ...


Hast Du mal eine Part-Liste für Grip2, Float X, vernünftige Reifen und 11,6 kg? Ich liege derzeit mit Grip2, DPS und NN Super Trail bei 12,5kg. Selbst mit einem Blankoscheck wüsste ich nicht wo ich das Kilo holen soll 🤣


----------



## LautSprecher (16. Oktober 2022)

coastalwolf schrieb:


> Hast Du mal eine Part-Liste für Grip2, Float X, vernünftige Reifen und 11,6 kg? Ich liege derzeit mit Grip2, DPS und NN Super Trail bei 12,5kg. Selbst mit einem Blankoscheck wüsste ich nicht wo ich das Kilo holen soll 🤣



Kann ich gerne bei Gelegenheit posten.
Viel bzw. wenig liegt in dem LRS (China Carbon / Carl Z) / XX1 und momentan TS Piccola.

GRIP 2 ist im MJ22 deutlich leichter geworden und liegt auf Niveau der FIT4 von MJ19.
NN Super Trail ist ja auch einiges an Gewicht….denke da gibt es besseres was gleichzeitig deutlich leichter ist. Die sind auch schnell ohne Blankoscheck getauscht. 😉


----------



## coastalwolf (16. Oktober 2022)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Kann ich gerne bei Gelegenheit posten.
> Viel bzw. wenig liegt in dem LRS (China Carbon / Carl Z) / XX1 und momentan TS Piccola.
> 
> GRIP 2 ist im MJ22 deutlich leichter geworden und liegt auf Niveau der FIT4 von MJ19.
> NN Super Trail ist ja auch einiges an Gewicht….denke da gibt es besseres was gleichzeitig deutlich leichter ist. Die sind auch schnell ohne Blankoscheck getauscht. 😉



Ich bin echt gespannt. Bitte unbedingt mal posten. Mein LRS wiegt übrigens <1400g. Und Du weißt hoffentlich, dass das Grip2 Gewicht nicht stimmt. Ich zitiere mal aus dem Bericht von mtb-news.de:


> Verfügbar ist die 34 als Factory-, Performance Elite- oder Performance-Version. Ohne Stufe im Casting wiegt unsere Test-Federgabel 1.862 g und damit mehr als die angegebenen 1.698 g, die dann voraussichtlich für das Fit4-Modell gelten werden. Trotzdem liegt die Gabel damit 8 g unter der alten Fit4-Gabel aus unserem Trail-Federgabeltest!



Gleich der dritte Absatz dieses Artikels: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/fox-34-grip2-federgabel-2022-test/


----------



## LautSprecher (16. Oktober 2022)

Wie gesagt, der Plan liegt momentan sowieso auf Eis.

Ich habe bisher nur basierend auf dem jetzigen Gewicht die Gewichtsdifferenz zu den  neuen Teilen kalkuliert (Quelle jeweils r2-Bike). Wenn’s später 11,7kg oder 11.8kg sind bin ich auch zufrieden. Wichtiger ist jetzt erstmal wieder auf die Beine zu kommen.

Edit: Mag sein das ich bei der Differenz zu GRIP2 etwas zu optimistisch war! 😀


----------



## davez (20. Oktober 2022)

coastalwolf schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt. Bitte unbedingt mal posten. Mein LRS wiegt übrigens <1400g. Und Du weißt hoffentlich, dass das Grip2 Gewicht nicht stimmt. Ich zitiere mal aus dem Bericht von mtb-news.de:
> 
> 
> Gleich der dritte Absatz dieses Artikels: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/fox-34-grip2-federgabel-2022-test/


Habe gerade eine 34er Factory bekommen und selbst mit "Blubberfolie" eingepackt wiegt sie nur 1.750 *(Edit: nachgewogen mit Achse 1880 Gramm)* (RCZ Schnäppchen, kam innerhalb von 6 Wochen). Ich werde mir noch ein zweites aufbauen mit Fokus auf XC. Bin gespannt, wie leicht es wird (kein extremer Leichtbau, aber bei Zusammenstellung der Teile auf Gewicht geachtet, LRS fehlt noch).


----------



## Homer4 (21. Oktober 2022)

Aber nicht die 22er Grip2


----------



## davez (21. Oktober 2022)

-


----------



## Homer4 (21. Oktober 2022)

Weil ich meine auch gewogen habe, und das waren keine kleiner 1750.


----------



## davez (21. Oktober 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Weil ich meine auch gewogen habe, und das waren keine kleiner 1750.


Ich werde sie mal noch mit 2er Waage wiegen. Das war eine Soehnle Küchenwaage. Dauert aber, bin erst nächste Woche zurück 

Laut Lieferschein 2022 Grip2


----------



## Homer4 (21. Oktober 2022)

Ich möchte meine ungerne ausbauen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davez (26. Oktober 2022)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Weil ich meine auch gewogen habe, und das waren keine kleiner 1750.


Tada... heute habe ich 2 34er Fox Factory 130 mit Grip 2 (2022) mit meiner digitalen Chinawaage gewogen. Mit Achse wogen die Gabeln 1880 und 1890 Gramm


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Oktober 2022)

Da hat sich dann was getan! 
Leicht.


----------



## davez (29. Oktober 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Da hat sich dann was getan!
> Leicht.


Kann aber auch ehrlicherweise an der China Digitalwaage liegen. Die Gablen wurden mit (relativ schweren) Schnellspann Achsen geliefert.

Ich habe die Achsen rausgenommen und dann Achsen auf Küchenwaage gewogen und die Gabeln nochmals mit der China Digitalwaage.

Ergebnis: Gabeln 1810 und 1820 Gramm; Achse 80 Gramm; Wenn man es aufaddiert passt es nicht ganz zu meinen vorherigen Messungen. Sorry für die Ungenauigkeiten


----------



## coastalwolf (30. Oktober 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Fesches Radl!
> 
> Zur Kurbellänge: https://m.pinkbike.com/news/why-shorter-cranks-are-better-according-to-science.html
> 
> (Ich fahre bei 192cm seit Jahren nur mehr 170mm.)



Hast mich bekehrt 😇 Eine 170mm Kurbel hat ihren Weg ans Ripley gefunden. Gestern 2000hm/heute 1400 hm. Confirmed👍

Am Enduro hatte ich schon immer die 170er Kurbel. Im Keller steht sogar ein Radl mit 165mm Kurbel. Anderes Forum 🤣 Fürs Ripley habe ich mir eigentlich bis zur Diskussion hier im Thread gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Was in Deinem Pinbike-Link steht, kann ich definitiv bestätigen. Der Körper tendiert automatisch zu höheren Kadenzen. Angenehm. Geil ist jetzt einfach die Möglichkeit ohne Nachzudenken über alles drüber zu treten. Passt gut zum quirligen Charakter des Ibis.


----------



## Nussketier (31. Oktober 2022)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der Plan liegt momentan sowieso auf Eis.
> 
> Ich habe bisher nur basierend auf dem jetzigen Gewicht die Gewichtsdifferenz zu den  neuen Teilen kalkuliert (Quelle jeweils r2-Bike). Wenn’s später 11,7kg oder 11.8kg sind bin ich auch zufrieden. Wichtiger ist jetzt erstmal wieder auf die Beine zu kommen.
> 
> ...


Welche Größe ist das denn? Ich bin mit meinen 176cm immer zwischen M und L.


----------



## LautSprecher (1. November 2022)

Nussketier schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist das denn? Ich bin mit meinen 176cm immer zwischen M und L.



Das ist ein L - bei 179cm habe ich aufgehört zu wachsen. 😉

Edit: iVm. 40mm Vorbau.


----------



## cosmos (1. November 2022)

Nussketier schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist das denn? Ich bin mit meinen 176cm immer zwischen M und L.


Bin 177cm und L passt mit 35er Vorbau und Stütze mit moderatem Setback (weil ich nicht ganz so steile Sitzwinkel bevorzuge) wie angegossen. Im Falle des Falles: Probefahren!


----------



## coastalwolf (16. November 2022)

Bis auf mitwachsende Kettenstreben ist das Ripley V4 weiterhin state-of-the-art 









						Neues Yeti SB120: Kurzhubiger Trail-Feger aus Colorado - MTB-News.de
					

Mit dem neuen Yeti SB120 präsentiert die Kult-Firma aus Colorado ein neues Trail-Bike mit 120 mm Federweg. Hier gibts alle Infos!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## davez (16. November 2022)

coastalwolf schrieb:


> Bis auf mitwachsende Kettenstreben ist das Ripley V4 weiterhin state-of-the-art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolut! Der Yeti Rahmen wiegt in M schon knapp über 3 KG mit Dämpfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipeout267 (17. November 2022)

Überlege mir gerade ein Ripley V4 in L aufzubauen, Einsatzgebiet primär Münchner Singletrails und die Klassiker in den Alpen hier wie Karwendel- oder Wettersteinrunde, vllt auch mal ein Marathonrennen. 

Also Toureneignung zwar im Fokus, auf Grund der wurzeligen und auch gerne mal matschigen Trails würde ich auf Reifen mit zumindest etwas Grip nicht verzichten wollen. Aktuell fahre ich auf dem Hardtail (Last FF) vorne Spezi Butcher 2,3 und hinten Maxxis Ikon 2,35 und komme gut damit klar. Hätte aber nichts dagegen mal eine DC Reifenkombo zu probieren, die das Rad noch etwas schneller macht.

Daher meine Frage an euch:
1) Meint Ihr das Ripley ist für meinen Einsatzzweck geeignet, oder schon zu viel Trailbike? Gabel würde eine 140er Pike werden.
2) Was fahrt ihr für schnelle Reifenkombos, die ihr noch empfehlen könnt für obigen Einsatzbereich?


----------



## coastalwolf (17. November 2022)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Überlege mir gerade ein Ripley V4 in L aufzubauen, Einsatzgebiet primär Münchner Singletrails und die Klassiker in den Alpen hier wie Karwendel- oder Wettersteinrunde, vllt auch mal ein Marathonrennen.
> 
> Also Toureneignung zwar im Fokus, auf Grund der wurzeligen und auch gerne mal matschigen Trails würde ich auf Reifen mit zumindest etwas Grip nicht verzichten wollen. Aktuell fahre ich auf dem Hardtail (Last FF) vorne Spezi Butcher 2,3 und hinten Maxxis Ikon 2,35 und komme gut damit klar. Hätte aber nichts dagegen mal eine DC Reifenkombo zu probieren, die das Rad noch etwas schneller macht.
> 
> ...


Ikon hinten ist aus meiner Sicht schon komplett unterdimensioniert für die Möglichkeiten vom Ripley.


----------



## Wipeout267 (17. November 2022)

Mag sein, aber es geht ja darum das Bike eher schneller aufzubauen, in Richtung Downcountry, als es in Richtung Enduro zu trimmen. Dafür habe ich dann ja noch ein Enduro. 

Ich finde den Ikon in der breiten Version übrigens nicht schlecht auf dem Trailbike, solange man nicht auf steilen Trails unterwegs ist.


----------



## davez (17. November 2022)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Überlege mir gerade ein Ripley V4 in L aufzubauen, Einsatzgebiet primär Münchner Singletrails und die Klassiker in den Alpen hier wie Karwendel- oder Wettersteinrunde, vllt auch mal ein Marathonrennen.
> 
> Also Toureneignung zwar im Fokus, auf Grund der wurzeligen und auch gerne mal matschigen Trails würde ich auf Reifen mit zumindest etwas Grip nicht verzichten wollen. Aktuell fahre ich auf dem Hardtail (Last FF) vorne Spezi Butcher 2,3 und hinten Maxxis Ikon 2,35 und komme gut damit klar. Hätte aber nichts dagegen mal eine DC Reifenkombo zu probieren, die das Rad noch etwas schneller macht.
> 
> ...


Zu 1. ja, absolut. Ob 130er oder 140er Gabel ist Geschmackssache. Für mich persönlich ist 130 ein guter Kompromis (noch sportlich und schluckt auch schon etwas).

Das Ripley ist ein sehr wandlungsfähiges Bike und da kommt man genau zu Deinem 2. Punkt. Und den finde ich extrem individuell. Ggf. macht da ein 2. LRS Sinn. Ich bin ein großer Fan des DHR II, weil er mir in schwierigen Bodenverhältnissen schon mehrfach den A... gerettet hat. Für lange Touren, wenn Rollwiderstand wichiger ist, gibt es besseres. 
Beim Hinterreifen finde ich den Ikon gut, wenn Traktion nicht die oberste Prio ist - also für Touren. Für matschiges oder rutschiges Terrain ist er der Reifen nur mäßig geignet.


----------



## Wipeout267 (17. November 2022)

Danke erstmal für deine Einschätzung. Die Wandlungsfähigkeit des Ripleys inspiriert mich auch dazu eins aufzubauen und mein Last FF, das bisher den Spagat von 100km Gravelrunde bis hin zu leichtem Bikeparkeinsatz abdecken konnte, dafür in Rente zu schicken. 



davez schrieb:


> Ich bin ein großer Fan des DHR II,


Ich auch. In 2,3 leicht und auch am VR erträglich was den Rollwiderstand angeht. Der Butcher ist aber sehr ähnlich. Ich würde aber gern mal was probieren, das mehr in Richtung XC geht. Obwohl ich mir gut vorstellen könnte am Ende wieder bei einem DHRII zu landen. 



davez schrieb:


> Beim Hinterreifen finde ich den Ikon gut, wenn Traktion nicht die oberste Prio ist - also für Touren. Für matschiges oder rutschiges Terrain ist er der Reifen nur mäßig geignet.


Das stimmt schon. Allerdings ist der Reifen bei Näße auf Wurzel etc. gar nicht mal schlecht, weswegen er bei mir bleiben durfte. Ich finde den auch besser als einen Ardent. Solange der Vorderreifen Grip hat, ist der HR für mich selten ein Problem. Ein Reifen, der wirklich für Matsch geeignet ist, aber gut rollt, das widerspricht sich doch eh, oder?

Einen zweiten LRS mag ich eigtl nicht anschaffen. Für ein Rennen mal die Reifen zu wechseln oder im Winter gröberes Profil aufzuziehen, ist für mich kein Problem. Mir geht's hier mehr um eine schnelle Allround-Kombo. Dass man da dann bei Matsch etc. Abstriche machen muss, ist mir klar.


----------



## extrembikerp (17. November 2022)

Ich würd mal die Kenda in den "Ring" werfen - fahre vorne den Regolith und hinten den Booster, beide in 2,4. Haben ordentlich Volumen, vorne genug Grip (auch hinten), der Booster rollt auch verdammt gut. Bin jetzt ein halbes Jahr damit unterwegs, bis jetzt keine Pannen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipeout267 (17. November 2022)

Die gefallen mir schon gut und wären mal was Anderes.


----------



## Wipeout267 (17. November 2022)

Ich habe gerade in den Specs gesehen, dass das Ripley V4 eine weitere Kettenlinie und Q-Faktor hat, als das Ripley AF: 


Chainline55mm chainline, 182mm Q Factor

Ich bin etwas irritiert. Ich würde gern meine alte X0 Kurbel weiter fahren. Laut Ibis' FAQ sollte eine 52mm Kettenlinie bis 30er KB kein Problem geben. Allerdings ist das schon eine Einschränkung. Wie schaut das bei euch aus, fahrt ihr Kurbeln/KB mit 55er Kettenlinie?

Warum muss eigtl. jeder Hersteller ständig an irgendwelchen "Standards" schrauben?? Und: macht das Sinn? So hat man ja noch mehr Schräglauf als eh schon bei Boost.


----------



## davez (17. November 2022)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade in den Specs gesehen, dass das Ripley V4 eine weitere Kettenlinie und Q-Faktor hat, als das Ripley AF:
> 
> 
> Chainline55mm chainline, 182mm Q Factor
> ...


Beim 23er Modell hat sich die Kettenlinie geändert. Wenn Du also das V4s hast, ist es die neue Kettenlinie; wenn es das V4 Modell hast, ist es noch die alte Kettenlinie

Hinterbau ist verstärkt worden beim V4s und dadurch Gewicht gestiegen und Schaltauge ist neu.

Ich habe mir ganz bewußt noch ein V4 gekauft, weil für mich die Nachteile des V4s überwiegen


----------



## samilio (17. November 2022)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Mir geht's hier mehr um eine schnelle Allround-Kombo. Dass man da dann bei Matsch etc. Abstriche machen muss, ist mir klar.



Ich bin bei ähnlichen Anforderungen mit der Kombi Wolfpack Race / Trail in 2.4 auf meinen Ripley extrem zufrieden. Rollt richtig, richtig gut, auch auf längeren Asphalt und Schotterwegen, und auf Trails habe ich bis jetzt noch nie Grip vermisst


----------



## dino113 (17. November 2022)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Die gefallen mir schon gut und wären mal was Anderes.


Könnte ich dir gebraucht verkaufen. 
Fahre damit Trails bei mir hier im Umland. Bei mir allerdings am Spur. 

Kennst du den Trail vom Rauheck nach Ohlstadt?
Den bin ich im Sommer mit Booster/Booster gefahren. 
Jetzt Samstag mit Rekon Race 2,4 WT mit Regolith vorne. 
War etwas nass und matschig, da war der Rekon Race am HR nichts. 

Ansonsten würde ich auch WP Race/Race oder Race/Trail probieren. 
WW mit NN Speedgrip könnte auch ne Option sein genauso wie GC T5 am HR mit GC T7 am VR. 

Wirst halt testen müssen, was du maximal brauchst. Bei jedem Hersteller geht ja auch noch weniger, so wie Ralph 2,35 mit WW 2,4 z.B.  Wäre dann aber eher was für Sommer und trocken.


----------



## Wipeout267 (17. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Wenn Du also das V4s hast,


Ich habe noch gar nichts, aber jetzt weiß ich, was ich kaufe. Bin auch etwas erleichtert. Merci dir! Ich hoffe nur, der Hinterbau hat die Verstärkung nicht nötig. Wiege 88kg.



samilio schrieb:


> Kombi Wolfpack Race / Trail in 2.4


Ist mir hier im Faden schon aufgefallen, schau ich mir auf jeden Fall an. Was wiegen die denn?


----------



## Wipeout267 (17. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Kennst du den Trail vom Rauheck nach Ohlstadt?
> Den bin ich im Sommer mit Booster/Booster gefahren.
> Jetzt Samstag mit Rekon Race 2,4 WT mit Regolith vorne.
> War etwas nass und matschig, da war der Rekon Race am HR nichts.
> ...


Den Trail kenn ich nicht, muss ich mir wohl mal anschauen! 

Da sind viele gute Tipps dabei, nur Schwalbe ist normalerweise allerdings nicht so mein Ding, der WW wurde mir vor kurzem aber mal empfohlen. 

Evtl komme ich auf dein Kenda angebot zurück. Weißt du was die wiegen?


----------



## robsen007 (17. November 2022)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch gar nichts, aber jetzt weiß ich, was ich kaufe. Bin auch etwas erleichtert. Merci dir! Ich hoffe nur, der Hinterbau hat die Verstärkung nicht nötig. Wiege 88kg.
> 
> 
> Ist mir hier im Faden schon aufgefallen, schau ich mir auf jeden Fall an. Was wiegen die denn?


Nein, hält auch 100k,… mit Dissector und hintem dem neuen forecaster - nur weils grad Thema war


----------



## dino113 (17. November 2022)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Evtl komme ich auf dein Kenda angebot zurück. Weißt du was die wiegen?


Hinten hatte ich den Booster SCT mit verstärkter Seitenwand mit glaube so 720g und vorne den leichten Regolith TR mit 760g. 

Baust du einen XL Rahmen auf?
Dann nehme ich dich mal mit. Muss unbedingt mal ein Ripley probieren 😅


----------



## hempblend (17. November 2022)

Ich fand es beim Ripley relativ schwierig eine passende Reifenkombi zu finden. Habe daher einiges probiert. Mein erster Impuls, da Enduro Reifen drauf zu machen, hat dem Rad zu viel Spritzigkeit genommen. Aber die meisten leicht rollenden Reifen nehmen dem Rad zu viel von seinem Downhill Potential. Bin am Ende mit dem Regolith hinten und Hellkat vorn sehr glücklich geworden. Unglaublich wie das Ripley im Vergleich zum Ripmo mit Dissector/Assegai vorwärts geht. Und im Downhill bin ich auf unseren Trails kaum langsamer unterwegs.

Der einzige Wermutstropfen ist die Bremstraktion am HR wenn es feucht oder gar matschig ist. Ist aber handlebar, zumal der Hellkat an der Front auf der Bremse kaum aus der Ruhe zu bringen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipeout267 (17. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Baust du einen XL Rahmen auf?


Nein, muss dich enttäuschen, wird ein L. Saison ist vermutlich aber eh ja eher schon vorbei, oder fährst du da noch? War heute an der Isar. Schlammschlacht.



hempblend schrieb:


> Bin am Ende mit dem Regolith hinten und Hellkat vorn sehr glücklich geworden. Unglaublich wie das Ripley im Vergleich zum Ripmo mit Dissector/Assegai vorwärts geht. Und im Downhill bin ich auf unseren Trails kaum langsamer unterwegs.


Gut zu wissen, ich habe nämlich schon ein Ripmo AF. Mit MagicMarry Supergravity vorne und hinten fand ich es eher zäh, fahre jetzt einen Highroller II Exo hinten und damit geht es schon sehr tourentauglich voran. Ich will aber lieber wieder einen Hinterreifen mit Durchschlagschutz und Grip (am Ripmo). 

Die Abgrenzung zum Ripmo sollte bei meinem Ripley Aufbau schon deutlich sein, daher auch nicht das AF und die Tendenz zu gemäßigten Reifen. An der Isar ist mir Spritzigkeit und Geschwindigkeit wichtiger als Grip, ein Enduro mit entsprechenden Reifen ist da viel zu träge und anstrengend.  Das Ripley muss auch Kilometer auf Schotter und Asphalt fressen können, auch wenn es da eigentlich nicht hingehört.


----------



## davez (17. November 2022)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Nein, muss dich enttäuschen, wird ein L. Saison ist vermutlich aber eh ja eher schon vorbei, oder fährst du da noch? War heute an der Isar. Schlammschlacht.
> 
> 
> Gut zu wissen, ich habe nämlich schon ein Ripmo AF. Mit MagicMarry Supergravity vorne und hinten fand ich es eher zäh, fahre jetzt einen Highroller II Exo hinten und damit geht es schon sehr tourentauglich voran. Ich will aber lieber wieder einen Hinterreifen mit Durchschlagschutz und Grip (am Ripmo).
> ...


Dann würde ich aber keine 140er Gabel nehmen. In dem Fall würde ich persönlich eine 130er nehmen. Ich werde diesen Winter ein weiteres Ripley aufbauen mit Fokus auf Touren und XC (deshalb ist auch das Gewicht wichtig). Bin sehr gespannt, wo ich raus komme beim Gewicht


----------



## Wipeout267 (17. November 2022)

davez schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber keine 140er Gabel nehmen.


Die habe ich halt noch. Könnte auf 130 traveln, aber meine IBIS Erfahrung sagt mir, dass das Tretlager sehr niedrig ist und 1cm mehr nicht schadet. Fahre auch das Ripmo AF mit 170er Lyrik.


----------



## dino113 (17. November 2022)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Saison ist vermutlich aber eh ja eher schon vorbei, oder fährst du da noch?


War erst am Samstag dort. 
Beitrag im Thema 'Galerie: Mit dem 29er unterwegs'
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-mit-dem-29er-unterwegs.464451/post-18422877

Schaut harmlos aus. Der Trail macht 550 Tiefenmeter auf 2,2 km. Im Schnitt 25% Gefälle. 
Dieses Wochenende bestimmt auch noch machbar. 

Könnte ich mir für Samstag nochmal vorstellen. Brauche vorher aber unbedingt ne 200er Scheibe vorne. Die 180er ist da bei meinen 110+ schnell am Limit 😅

@Osti war glaube heute auf dem Blindseetrail?


----------



## Osti (17. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> @Osti war glaube heute auf dem Blindseetrail?


japp, war top!


----------



## robsen007 (17. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Hinten hatte ich den Booster SCT mit verstärkter Seitenwand mit glaube so 720g und vorne den leichten Regolith TR mit 760g.
> 
> Baust du einen XL Rahmen auf?
> Dann nehme ich dich mal mit. Muss unbedingt mal ein Ripley probieren 😅


Ich hab nen xl hier! Bin auch nicht zu weit weg😉


----------



## dino113 (17. November 2022)

robsen007 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen xl hier! Bin auch nicht zu weit weg😉


Dann melde ich mich mal bei dir, sollte der Herbst nochmal ein schönes Wochenende für uns bereit halten. 
Die Kinder werden auf dem Pumptrack geparkt und der Papa geht ne Runde biken 😁


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. November 2022)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Einsatzgebiet primär Münchner Singletrails und die Klassiker in den Alpen hier wie Karwendel- oder Wettersteinrunde, vllt auch mal ein Marathonrennen.


Das ist auch genau mein Einsatzbereich, Trailfahren genauso wie *Marathons*.

Dementsprechend passe ich die Reifen an.
Trailfahren: Magic Mary Snakeskin/Superground vorne / Purgatory Control hinten
Marathon: vorne je nach Strecken bzw. Wetter / hinten Raceking Protection.
Jeweils mit Huck Norris hinten.

Ansonsten sinnvoll leicht/preiswerter Aufbau:
Pike Ultimate 140mm (hatte ursprünglich 130mm, gefällt mir mit 140mm besser)
Magura MT5 200/180 (gleich leicht wie andere Racebremsen, aber DH-Performance)
DT350/XA25-LRS bzw. seit kurzem auch ein Pancho Fabric-(Pirope)-LRS.
180mm-Oneup-Variostütze.

Bergauf hab ich mMn keine relevanten Nachteile zu normalen Marathonradln,
bergab aber um ein Hauseck mehr Spaß. 
(insbesondere auf Marathons wie Kitzalpbike, wo's auf lustigen Wegen runter geht)

(mein anderes Rad ist ein 180mm Spindrift)


----------



## Wipeout267 (17. November 2022)

Hört sich gut an! Eine Pike habe ich auch, allerdings etwas älter. Aber erstmal tut's die.

Die Magura MT5 schaue ich mir mal an. Fahre sonst Shimano.

Zum LRS: was wiegst du? Habe da gern etwas Reserven. Die XA25 ist ja schon recht leicht, mit 25mm auch recht schmal, reicht mir aber eigentlich (fahre aktuell eine EX471 hinten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (17. November 2022)

@Wipeout267 
hab für ähnlichen Einsatzzweck auf dem Izzo vorne Wolfpack Trail hinten Maxxis Forkaster
Rollt sehr gut bei durchaus brauchbarem Grip . Für tiefe Böden natürlich nichts.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. November 2022)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Zum LRS: was wiegst du? Habe da gern etwas Reserven. Die XA25 ist ja schon recht leicht, mit 25mm auch recht schmal, reicht mir aber eigentlich (fahre aktuell eine EX471 hinten).


78kg und tatsächlich habe ich am DT350/XA25-Hinterrad das Problem, dass sich bei ambitionierterer (Kurven)Fahrweise die Speichen lockern. 
Kann aber auch an Einspeichqualität oder ev. den Straightpull-Naben liegen. Klar allerdings, dass man von einer mit 400g recht leichten Felge nicht allzuviel erwarten darf. 

Deshalb jetzt der zweite LRS, auf den ich die Trailreifen aufgezogen habe. 
Der XA25-LRS hat die Marathonreifen.


----------



## robsen007 (18. November 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Dann melde ich mich mal bei dir, sollte der Herbst nochmal ein schönes Wochenende für uns bereit halten.
> Die Kinder werden auf dem Pumptrack geparkt und der Papa geht ne Runde biken 😁


👍🏻


----------



## coastalwolf (18. November 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> 78kg und tatsächlich habe ich am DT350/XA25-Hinterrad das Problem, dass sich bei ambitionierterer (Kurven)Fahrweise die Speichen lockern.
> Kann aber auch an Einspeichqualität oder ev. den Straightpull-Naben liegen. Klar allerdings, dass man von einer mit 400g recht leichten Felge nicht allzuviel erwarten darf.
> 
> Deshalb jetzt der zweite LRS, auf den ich die Trailreifen aufgezogen habe.
> Der XA25-LRS hat die Marathonreifen.


Das liegt an den Felgen. Alu-Newmen sind ab einem gewissen Fahrtechnik-Level "zu weich". Ich habe am Enduro selbst bei EG-Felgen hinten immer wieder lockere Speichen.

Duke- oder Newman-Carbon und Du hast Ruhe.


----------



## Homer4 (18. November 2022)

Duke Alu kann ich ebenfalls voll bestätigen. Lasse mir sogar einen zweiten Satz bauen.


----------



## Wipeout267 (18. November 2022)

Hat hier jemand zufällig die Gewichte für einen V4 Rahmen und einen AF Rahmen in L incl. Dämpfer parat? Bin noch unschlüssig, ob mir die Gewichtsersparnis den Aufpreis wert ist und nicht sogar die etwas modernere Geo des AF Rahmens Vorteile hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (18. November 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> ...
> Marathon: vorne je nach Strecken bzw. Wetter / hinten Raceking Protection.
> Jeweils mit Huck Norris hinten.
> ....


Was geht dann am Hinterrad in Sachen minimaler Luftdruck?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. November 2022)

coastalwolf schrieb:


> Ich habe am Enduro selbst bei EG-Felgen hinten immer wieder lockere Speichen.


Hmm, eine 590g-Felge müsste doch genug halten. (Und ultrasteif ist ja auch nix)
Straightpull? 



coastalwolf schrieb:


> Was geht dann am Hinterrad in Sachen minimaler Luftdruck?


Ich fahr meist so etwa 1,5 Bar hinten.


----------



## coastalwolf (19. November 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Hmm, eine 590g-Felge müsste doch genug halten. (Und ultrasteif ist ja auch nix)
> Straightpull?
> 
> 
> Ich fahr meist so etwa 1,5 Bar hinten.


 Die EG 30 wiegen eher 550g in 29". Spielt aus meiner Sicht aber fast keine Rolle. Nachdem mit der SL A.30 am Raaw-Komplettrad nach einem Tag Freiburg und zwei Tagen Reschenpass zwei Speichen komplett locker waren, bin ich auf die EG gewechselt. In Morzine diesen Sommer habe ich jeden Abend das Laufrad irgendwie "gerettet". Die ausgebaute SL A.30 hatte übrigens keine einzige nennenswerte Delle. Man kann definitiv nicht von "misuse" sprechen. Da war ein Schwalbe Super Gravity drauf. 

Beim Newmen Werks-LRS haben sich die Speichen mit Abstand am schnellsten gelockert. Bei meinen zwei eigenen Aufbauten ging's deutlich länger. 

 Der Newmen-Ansatz mit eher "zähen" Legierungen und weniger Speichen kommt z.B. in großen Anliegern und bei halbwegs ambitioniertem Ballern im felsigen Gelände wohl an seine Grenzen. Kombiniert mit Newmen Straightpull Naben wird's noch spannender. Da geht auf der linken Seite in Sachen Speichenspannung hinten gar nichts mehr. Ich vermute aufgrund der zahlreichen Nulldurchgänge bei der Speichenspannung lockeren sie sich ziemlich schnell. 

Vorne fahre ich an mehreren Rädern die SL A.30. Die habe ich noch nie nennenswert nachzentriert. Da funktioniert die Auslegung. 

Die EG 35 hält übrigens hinten seit fast 3 Jahren. Aber die traue ich mir nur mit Boost zu


----------



## Wipeout267 (19. November 2022)

Hat hier wirklich niemand den V4 Rahmen in L mit Dämpfer gewogen?

Der Ripley AF in L dürfte laut gocycles auf ca 3,6kg kommen.


----------



## supercollider (19. November 2022)

Kann dir nun den XL nennen. Der kam ziemlich genau auf 2700g.


----------



## Wipeout267 (19. November 2022)

Das ist für XL schon ziemlich gut, finde ich.


----------



## rad-rider (19. November 2022)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Hat hier wirklich niemand den V4 Rahmen in L mit Dämpfer gewogen?
> 
> Der Ripley AF in L dürfte laut gocycles auf ca 3,6kg kommen.


Mein V4 in Größe L kam Donnerstag...
Rahmen mit Dämpfer, Sattelklemme und Steckachse lag bei 2685g

Hab's heute bereits gefahren, fährt sich super aber war teils sehr matschig! Reifen hatte ich Specialized Butcher (hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut sind Ground Control) - die waren bei dem Wetter nix, hatte ich halt noch da - da muss ich wohl noch mal investieren, weiß nur noch nicht was... Überlege gerade Wolfpack Enduro/Trail in 2,4. Die laufen auf dem 5010 super und haben guten Grip!

DHR/DHF am Chameleon laufen nicht so gut, haben aber jede Meng Grip!
Rekon sind nur was für trocken - allerdings bin ich damit im Sommer auf staubigem Untergrund fast mal in der Kurve abgeschmiert...
Hans Dampf/Nobby Nic hatte ich vor den Wolfpack am 5010, die waren auch gut - sind aber inzwischen sehr schwer geworden???
Die Kenda sehen vernünftig aus, Gewicht scheint vernünftig - aber rutschiger Untergrund tauglich?
Maxxis Forekaster werden für feuchte Bedingungen angepriesen?
Onza Porcupine in der leckeren Skinwall Variante - ich stehe auf Skinwall!
Bin sehr offen für Tipps!

Grüße Chris


----------



## Mr.A (20. November 2022)

Forkaster kann ich am VR nur abraten, ist mir mehrmals ohne Vorwarnung weggeschmiert inkl. Abflug. Seitdem Wolfpack trail ist bei nassen Wurzeln viel besser und rollt genauso gut.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. November 2022)

rad-rider schrieb:


> Reifen hatte ich Specialized Butcher (hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut sind Ground Control)


Hatte mich schon gewundert


----------



## rad-rider (20. November 2022)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Hatte mich schon gewundert


Ja sind schon eine Weile auf dem Laufradsatz drauf...
Habe jetzt aber auf jeden Fall mal bei Wolfpack zugeschlagen - Enduro vorne und Trail hinten. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breznsoizer (4. Januar 2023)

Frohes neues Jahr:
Hat wer nen direkten Vergleich zwischen "normalem" Ripley und dem AF? 
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis? Merkt man das Mehrgewicht?


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Januar 2023)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Merkt man das Mehrgewicht?


Nachdem ich keinen Unterschied merke, ob die Trinkflasche in meinem Ripley leer oder voll ist: nein.  

Die Vernunftentscheidung liegt ganz klar beim AF. 
Schneller wird man mit dem Ripley Carbon nicht sein.


----------



## cosmos (5. Januar 2023)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr:
> Hat wer nen direkten Vergleich zwischen "normalem" Ripley und dem AF?
> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis? Merkt man das Mehrgewicht?


Bin das CF ausgiebig probegefahren und habe dann das AF bestellt. Das AF ist günstiger (Hauptargument), hat einen 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel (sehe ich positiv), ist schwerer (merke ich nicht) und hat die viel schlechtere Kabelführung (nervt leider). Insgesamt war das AF für mich der bessere Kauf.


----------



## samilio (5. Januar 2023)

Falls jemand ein Ripley V4 Frameset sucht:
Ich werde meines wohl aus Zeitgründen abgeben. Gr. L, steel-blue, DPS Factory Dämpfer, so gut wie neu. Ist auch hier im Bikemarkt inseriert  


Verkauft. Ich wünsche dem neuen Besitzer ganz viel Spaß


----------



## breznsoizer (Samstag um 20:54)

cosmos schrieb:


> Bin das CF ausgiebig probegefahren und habe dann das AF bestellt. Das AF ist günstiger (Hauptargument), hat einen 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel (sehe ich positiv), ist schwerer (merke ich nicht) und hat die viel schlechtere Kabelführung (nervt leider). Insgesamt war das AF für mich der bessere Kauf.


Danke für den Input. 
Hast Du das Gewicht für die Deore Ausführung? 
Ich kann mir iwie nicht vorstellen, daß das echt nur knapp 700gr Unterschied beim Rahmengewicht sein sollen....


----------



## cosmos (Samstag um 21:50)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> Danke für den Input.
> Hast Du das Gewicht für die Deore Ausführung?
> Ich kann mir iwie nicht vorstellen, daß das echt nur knapp 700gr Unterschied beim Rahmengewicht sein sollen....


Auf Pinkbike wurde das Deore in L mit 14,8kg ohne Pedale gewogen. Meins wiegt mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalter und Co. genau 14kg. Das ist aber schon ein bisschen Richtung Leichtbau gepimpt, aber auch nicht zu extrem. Ob der AF jetzt genau 700g mehr wiegt, weiß ich nicht, da ich es verscheckt habe den zu wiegen.
Viel wichtiger als ein leichter Rahmen sind übrigens leicht rollende Reifen m.M.n.


----------



## breznsoizer (Sonntag um 14:13)

War bei Dir das Deore auch Basis? 
Was hast denn dann an Leichtbaumaßnahnen gemacht? 
Grad gibts das AF Deore für unter 3000, da kann man schon schwach werden. Hab allerdings ein 2016er BMC Speedfox mit 13,2 kg...und find das Gewicht so eigentlich ganz geil, ging auch mit vertretbarem Aufwand.
Ob ein ~15kg Bike sich genauso behende anfühlt...? I woaß ja net, habs aber auch noch nicht getestet.
Krieg immer mehr den Eindruck, für ~13kg Trailbike muß man tief in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## cosmos (Sonntag um 14:47)

breznsoizer schrieb:


> War bei Dir das Deore auch Basis?
> Was hast denn dann an Leichtbaumaßnahnen gemacht?
> Grad gibts das AF Deore für unter 3000, da kann man schon schwach werden. Hab allerdings ein 2016er BMC Speedfox mit 13,2 kg...und find das Gewicht so eigentlich ganz geil, ging auch mit vertretbarem Aufwand.
> Ob ein ~15kg Bike sich genauso behende anfühlt...? I woaß ja net, habs aber auch noch nicht getestet.
> Krieg immer mehr den Eindruck, für ~13kg Trailbike muß man tief in die Tasche greifen.


Ich hab es halt selbst aufgebaut und dabei eben auch aufs Gewicht der Teile geachtet.
Grundsätzlich gilt aber: Systemgewicht ist Systemgewicht. 2kg Bierbauch haben (vereinfacht gesagt) den gleichen Effekt wie 2kg Blei am Rahmen. Leichtere rotierende Massen lassen sich leichter beschleunigen. Inwieweit das für dich relevant ist, musst du selbst für dich beantworten. Die meisten Non-Racer finden es nicht sooo wichtig. Denen ist z.B. Haltbarkeit wichtiger.
Solltest du dein Bike viel tragen, ist das übrigens was anderes. 12 oder 16kg tragen ist ein Unterschied.
Ich persönlich finde Gewicht am Bike nicht egal, aber es hat einfach nicht mehr die Bedeutung für mich, die es früher mal für mich hatte.


----------



## Weili (Montag um 17:25)

Ich habe auch das AF.
Gewicht liegt bei Rahmen M mit stabilen Laufrädern bei 14,4 KG!
Laufräder DT M1900, Speci  Eliminator/Slaughter Grid Trail und Insert!
Fahre damit auch lange Touren mit viel HM!
Für mich ein super vielseitiges Rad!
Habe aber noch ein Laufradsatz der leichter ist und auch leichtere Reifen hat!
Damit noch variabler.
Man merkt den unterschied zu leichten Laufrädern natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

